# was ihr merkwürdig an WoW findet ;)



## Kinq_Alexx (22. September 2009)

Also, in diesem Thread solltet ihr einfach mal hineinschreiben was ihr ein wenig merkwürdig (sollte teilweise lustig sein^^) an WoW (und allem was dazugehört) findet.

Mir sind da zwei sachen aufgefallen..

1. schurken haben den skillbaum meucheln, kampf, und täuschung. auserdem gibt es auch einen skill der sich meucheln nennt. dieser erscheint im fähigkeiten-fenster jedoch bei den kampf- und nicht meuchelskills.^^

2. bei kommentaren auf buffed zu guten items die man verkaufen kann, steht immer: verkaufe für ** gold, server: ----, horde/ally.. wobei ich das letze extrem sinnlos finde^^ ich mein, man könnte es einfach ins neutrale ah stellen^^


----------



## Potpotom (22. September 2009)

Ich finde es komisch wie man das:



> Wohnort: Planet: Erde --> Kontinent: Europa --> Land: Österreich --> Bundesland: Wien --> Stadt: Wien xD --> Bezirk: Donaustadt (22.^^) --> mehr sag ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...als Wohnort angeben kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein im Ernst, bist du da selbst drauf gekommen oder haste das irgendwo gelesen? Auf sowas achte ich garnet. Hat scho watt.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (22. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich finde es komisch wie man das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



selbst draufgekommen xD

hey, mir war da fad, da kommt man schon auf ideen o.O^^


----------



## JMCDesign (22. September 2009)

es ist nicht merkwürdig sondern lustig, dass (zumindest auf Blackmoore) jeden tag eine neue Gilde eröffnet wird und man alle 4 minuten lesen muss " Die neue Gilde XY sucht nach weiteren Membern für XX YY nur mains keine noobs oder kiddis) 

das schrieb mal ein 12 jähriger Gildenleiter bei uns. 

Lustig ist auch, so manche namen wie z.B. Allimassaker, Allikiller, Allimoerder, Zigarette, Kühlschrank ( ja die namen gibt es alle bei uns) 

jaja es wird nie langweilig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueMode (22. September 2009)

diese unterschwelligen botschaften beim geistheiler 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3U_Klp-_tk


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. September 2009)

Das ein Drache mal Feuerimmun war und nun auf einmal nicht mehr.




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Azashar (22. September 2009)

Damit WoW rückwärts geschrieben immernoch WoW heisst. O.o


----------



## utos (22. September 2009)

Ich finds merkwürdig das gut 1/4 aller Wow spieler irgendwas zu mimimin haben und trotzdem 13 € im Monat ausgeben um das zu erleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich finds merkwürdig das alles auf die Dps reduziert wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> Damit WoW rückwärts geschrieben immernoch WoW heisst. O.o



[attachment=9071:galileom...ry1kopie.gif]


----------



## Hammster (22. September 2009)

Ich find es komisch wie sich mobs sich verhalten wenn man einen von ihnen killt ,weil wenn man z.B nen Defias killt und dann ein anderer kommt und seinen Kammeraden tod auf dem Boden sieht dieser so tut als ob nix wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (22. September 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> Damit WoW rückwärts geschrieben immernoch WoW heisst. O.o



Oh mein Gott !!!

Eine Verschwörung?

Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : SW heisst anders rum WS ... also was hat Stormwind mit Warsong zu tun ?


----------



## Mage_Collina (22. September 2009)

merkwürdig ist, dass, egal ob ein tank einen mob markiert oder nicht, mindestens ein dd genau auf den anderen mob kloppt ;-)


----------



## cortez338 (22. September 2009)

Das plötzlich die alten Bosse die doch schon tot waren wieder leben und nun von den Kämpfen her leichter sind als vorher ^^


----------



## coolcasis (22. September 2009)

ich finds komisch dass hordies nie vor mir weglaufen wenn ich ihnen nen gnom annen kopf werfe ... 

ne ma im ernst: ich finds komisch wieso wow mich so lang gefesselt hat und ich jetz auf garnix mehr bock hab ^^


----------



## Gnorfal (22. September 2009)

ich finds merkwürdig, von nem Hexer in einer Hero Ini gefragt zu werden, was das Wort "Daily" bedeutet...
ich finds auch sehr merkwürdig, von nem 80er angeflüstert zu werden, wo in Dalaran die Bank ist...
ich find 98% aller WoW Spieler ausserdem sehr merkwürdig....


----------



## Ultimo01 (22. September 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> Damit WoW rückwärts geschrieben immernoch WoW heisst. O.o



Made My day xD

Ne ma im erst... Wer in WoW Logisch Denkt... hatt eh schon verloren...
Bsp: Gnoll Tatzen sammeln (nahe hogger) 1 Kill = 1 Gnoll Tatze? *NE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* droppen nicht immer... obwohl die 2 Tatzen haben. Komisch, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So Long Ultimo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Käse (22. September 2009)

Mal abgesehen von aufrecht stehenden Kühen, Untoten (Untote? kommt schon wie kann man denn Untot sein? Entweder man ist Tot oder eben nicht!), Menschen mit identischem Körperbau, Einer menge obdachloser Helden mit hang zum Töten (egal was! alles was uns in die Quere kommt und nicht gleich mit uns redet muss sterben! Wir fragen erst gar nicht, warum wir etwas tun müssen, wir tun es einfach!) ..nicht allzu viel..


----------



## coolcasis (22. September 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> ich finds merkwürdig, von nem Hexer in einer Hero Ini gefragt zu werden, was das Wort "Daily" bedeutet...
> ich finds auch sehr merkwürdig, von nem 80er angeflüstert zu werden, wo in Dalaran die Bank ist...
> ich find 98% aller WoW Spieler ausserdem sehr merkwürdig....



gnorfal du bist merkwürdig ... 

des is doch ganz normal ...
werd z.b. mal als shadowpriest angeflüstert und gefragt ob du ma innem raid heilen kannst wofür du netmal angemeldet wirst und der typ etwa 20 meter von dir entfernt steht XD


----------



## Verstümmler (22. September 2009)

ich finds merkwürdig dass jede Nacht Vollmond ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. September 2009)

Das ich als bergabuer in einer tasche ca 400 steine mitnehmen kann und die waffen an einem kleben


----------



## LordKlobb (22. September 2009)

ich fins merkwürdig das Dranei zu allianz gehören...
ich find merkwürdig das BLutelfen hordler sind...
Aber vor allem find ichs merkwürdig das


         ein kleiner weisser stein einen nach hause bringt. egal wo man ist....liegt es an der blauen Farbe darauf?...

ausserdem find ichs merkwürdig ein Dudu die gestalt wechselt ohne sich umzuziehen...als eule presswurst und katze schlabberlook? ...fragen über fragen... xD


----------



## hardrain86 (22. September 2009)

sehr nette und interessante geschichten hier XD

also ich werd auch mal...

ich finds komisch oder gleichzeitig auch merkwürdig,dass
man alle mögliche mitnehmen kann ohne überfüllt zu sein oder ineinander zu brechen^^.
man überdenke die situation und auch wies aussehen würde XD....

dann noch wieso können gnome waffen tragen die doppelt so groß sind wie sie selbst und vor allem die halb im boden
hängen und die gnome nicht in der luft hängen^^


----------



## Dragonique (22. September 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Made My day xD
> 
> Ne ma im erst... Wer in WoW Logisch Denkt... hatt eh schon verloren...
> Bsp: Gnoll Tatzen sammeln (nahe hogger) 1 Kill = 1 Gnoll Tatze? *NE
> ...



wahrscheinlich hast du die andere tatze im Kampf kaputt gehaun. ^^

Man kann gleichzeitig essen und trinken ohne sich zu verschlucken.
Außerdem können alle chars so viel essen und trinken aber müssen nicht einmal aufs klo.


----------



## LordKlobb (22. September 2009)

zum klo des vorposters kann ich nur sagen...Hast du mal Klo`s in den hauptstädten gesehn? xD

in der einer zeitschrift war letzten monat so eine sammlung von lustigen Infos zu WoW...


Wusstet ihr dass es in ganz Azeroth , inklusive Scherbe ,nordend, allen instanzen etc nur *4* toilletten gibt???

zufall oder fiktion? xD


----------



## Kyun (22. September 2009)

Dragonique schrieb:


> Außerdem können alle chars so viel essen und trinken aber müssen nicht einmal aufs klo.



Merkwürdig find ich, dass es nur ungefähr 4 Toiletten im ganzen Spiel gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krinos (22. September 2009)

Ich finds unlogisch, dass..

Der Typ in Pdc immer wieder überrascht ist das der schwarze ritter kommt.
Wir jeden Tag mindestens 100 mal so nen dummen wyrm töten und der manchmal zwischen 3 seiner leichen bekämpft wird.
u v m das mir grad net einfallen mag


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. September 2009)

Kyun schrieb:


> Merkwürdig find ich, dass es nur ungefähr 4 Toiletten im ganzen Spiel gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt nicht sind mehr war letztens Farmen und hab mehrere entdeckt westfall sind 2


----------



## hardrain86 (22. September 2009)

ja es sidn mehr klo´s aber das blizz es nicht besser als die spieler weiß wundert mich schon bisl...


ja ich finde es merkwürdig das es so wenig klo´s gibt wenn amn sich die gamer im spiel anschaut von der anzahl her.
wenn man sich überlegt wie lang die schlange vorm klo sein müßte aua arme blase^^


----------



## Bremgor (22. September 2009)

Ich find es merkwürdig, wie schnell die frauen neue Kinder gebären können und wie schnell diese wachsen. Ich mein, man tötet einen defias und in 10min steht da schon wieder ein neuer. Stellt euch mal vor, das wäre in Echt so!(und das die dann natürlich nicht sofort wieder von uns umgenatzt werden)


----------



## Kamaji (22. September 2009)

Dass es bei der Charaktererstellung keinen Schieberegler für die Oberweite gibt.


----------



## XxVesraxX (22. September 2009)

das z.b. quest wo man etwas von mobs erbeuten muss z.b. augen etc. nicht immer droppten xD
hau ich den mob so drauf das die augen etc weg sind xD?


----------



## XxVesraxX (22. September 2009)

macht wer thread auf wo alle dixis in wow aufezählt werden?
*ruft galileo an* rofl


----------



## Nicorobbin (22. September 2009)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das im Elwynwald einer sein muss der seit ca. 4,5 jahren darauf achtet das das Gras immer gleich lang ist.
Und derjenige muss auch die Schafe und Kühe unter kontrolle haben, sonst würden die ja alles wegfressen.
Und wie der den baumwachstum stoppt muss mir auch mal jemand erklären....


----------



## Lykis (22. September 2009)

ich finde es komisch das der thread 2 seiten lang und ohne flames ist

zu den toileten  stehen nicht am argentumtunier 3 in den westlichen pestländern  n parr und am braufest dinf auch glaub ich 3 in den grizzlyhügeln gibts  auch eins

und ich finds merkwürdig das leute  rotzbesoffen 65 meter in die tiefe fallen es unbeschadet überleben und dan einfach weiterlaufen


----------



## Sausage (22. September 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ja es sidn mehr klo´s aber das blizz es nicht besser als die spieler weiß wundert mich schon bisl...
> 
> 
> ja ich finde es merkwürdig das es so wenig klo´s gibt wenn amn sich die gamer im spiel anschaut von der anzahl her.
> wenn man sich überlegt wie lang die schlange vorm klo sein müßte aua arme blase^^



Ich wunder mich, 
Dass das Grundwasser mit den ganzen Wildpissern nicht verseucht ist
Dass Arthas immer wieder an uns vorbeiläuft und freundlich "hallo" sagt, anstatt uns umzuhauen, und in IC dann von uns aufs Maul bekommt - selber schuld. Son Idiot.
Dass sich die Bosse in jeder ID mit neuen Waffen und Rüstungen einkleiden, die sie gar nicht anziehen
Dass Conan noch nich implementiert wurde
Dass Chuck Norris noch nicht implementiert wurde
Dass Hogger, lvl 11 Elite, eine Gefahr für Sturmwind ist (Böses Viech)
Dass Lady Prestor nie verbrannt roch
Dass Naxxramas ein Gruppen-Reise-Ticket in die Drachenöde bekam
Dass Naxxramas noch dazu ein Visum bekam
Dass Kel'thuzad eine krasse-Hopper-Kette anhat und nicht mal rapt.
Dass man Malygos mit Magie besiegt
Dass Hexenmeister noch immer keine Heil-Dudus bannen können
Dass Heil-Dudus durch Feuerzauber nicht brennen
Dass kein Frostmage brennende Heildruiden löschen muss
Dass Feuerelementare nicht mehr feuerimmun sind
Dass Jäger mit Schusswaffen schiessen, aber keine HEadshot erzielen können. Nicht genug Hit?
Dass es in WoW keine Wahllokale gibt
Dass man aus den Grizzlyhügeln (Grün, saftig und warm) 2 Meter laufen muss, um in die verschneite Drachenöde zu kommen
Dass Harrison Jones noch lebt
Dass es kein Pelzwarengeschäft namens "Hemet Nesingwary" gibt
Dass Neltharion Azeroth beinah zerstört und dennoch später von 10 Leuten umgenatzt wird
Dass die Worgen aus London stammen (siehe Screens)
Dass die Tauren sich keine Gnome von den Hufen kratzen müssen
und, und, und ..

mfg


----------



## Sausage (22. September 2009)

Lykis schrieb:


> ich finde es komisch das der thread 2 seiten lang und ohne flames ist
> 
> zu den toileten  stehen nicht am argentumtunier 3 in den westlichen pestländern  n parr und am braufest dinf auch glaub ich 3 in den grizzlyhügeln gibts  auch eins
> 
> und ich finds merkwürdig das leute  rotzbesoffen 65 meter in die tiefe fallen es unbeschadet überleben und dan einfach weiterlaufen



Besoffene.. merken doch eh nix mehr ^^


----------



## OMGlooool (22. September 2009)

Dass warris in jeder Hand eine ZWEIHANDwaffe tragen können.


----------



## Sausage (22. September 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Dass warris in jeder Hand eine ZWEIHANDwaffe tragen können.



So lang Mutter Shahraz das nicht kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolcasis (22. September 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ja es sidn mehr klo´s aber das blizz es nicht besser als die spieler weiß wundert mich schon bisl...
> 
> 
> ja ich finde es merkwürdig das es so wenig klo´s gibt wenn amn sich die gamer im spiel anschaut von der anzahl her.
> wenn man sich überlegt wie lang die schlange vorm klo sein müßte aua arme blase^^



ich näher mich den klos eh nemma ... weil die ganzen braufestsäufer immer neben des klo pinkeln und du somit immer erst durch den gelb-brauen schönheitsmasken-matsch latschen musst ^^

achja ich find es komisch dass es noch lepragnome gibt und die net längst an lepra verreckt sind und ich finds komisch dass tauren net vom tierschutz zu den vom aussterben bedrohten tierarten gepackt werden


----------



## Nimophelio (22. September 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Made My day xD
> 
> Ne ma im erst... Wer in WoW Logisch Denkt... hatt eh schon verloren...
> Bsp: Gnoll Tatzen sammeln (nahe hogger) 1 Kill = 1 Gnoll Tatze? *NE
> ...


Ach die haben also keine Arme? Tatzen sind an Armen *und* Beinen. Soll heißen: Es sind 4.


----------



## Plastiksoldat (22. September 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Made My day xD
> 
> Ne ma im erst... Wer in WoW Logisch Denkt... hatt eh schon verloren...
> Bsp: Gnoll Tatzen sammeln (nahe hogger) 1 Kill = 1 Gnoll Tatze? *NE
> ...



nicht nur 2 sondern 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palarius01 (22. September 2009)

ich finds merkwürdig das wenn man in eine ini geht aber die mobs weit unter dir sind und dennoch dich nichts sehn wenn man dran vorbei läuft
das man bosse häufiger killn kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das man beim plündern augen und gedärme plündert (wozu nimmt man die raus?^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (22. September 2009)

Ich finds seltsam,
dass lieber "Du nicht nehmen Kerze" geschrien wird statt sich ordentlich zu verteidigen.
Dass Mobs kein Lvl up machen können
Dass ein blöder Eber riesige Streitkolben droppt


----------



## Domirex (22. September 2009)

Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass für jedes Gruppenmitglied ein Kopf droppt...


----------



## evalux (22. September 2009)

Ich finds komisch, dass man in Zul Gurub zm Aktivierten des eines Bosses "Mächtig viel Mojo" braucht, es aber nix nützt, wenn man die Taschen voller Mojo-Fläschchen hat, weil du nur ein Item namens "Mächtig viel Mojo" brauchst...


----------



## Schamu (22. September 2009)

Dass bei Blutelfen manche Zweihandkolben kleiner sind als manche Einhandwaffen.
Dass ein Gnom noch weiter lebt wen ein Taure mit dem riesigen Kolben (etwa 8x so groß wie der Gnom) auf ihn schlägt.
Dass man mit Dolchen einen Panzer zerstören kann.
Dass hunter fast alle Waffen tragen kann (Was will ein Hunter mit einer Stabwaffe?).
Dass alle gleich schnell laufen. Müsste ein Taure nicht schneller als ein Gnom sein? müsste man die Rüstung nich mit ein beziehen?
Dass die Chars keinen Kater bekommen.
Dass Allianz und Horde im Krieg ist und sich doch gegenseitig hilft.


----------



## Kiroshaya (22. September 2009)

Ich finde das kleine weiße Kästchen mit den Nummern auf einer Insel in einem See im Sholazarbecken seltsam..^^


----------



## todielfi (22. September 2009)

ich find merkwürdig das in jedem brief kasten die gleiche post drin is....
ich finds merkwürdig das man an jeder bank das hohlen kann was man wo anders eingezahlt hat..
ich finds merkwürdig das es im schlingendorn... keine regenwald abholzung gibt

Edit: das gnolle nur in 50% der fähle eine pfote haben


----------



## Talismaniac (22. September 2009)

Dass mein WoW gekündigt ist, ich jedoch immernoch auf buffed bin.

Dass Ratten deutsch können(?!)
Dass die Aggro nicht erhöht wird wenn ich "deine Mudda..." schreie -Facepalm
Dass es Motorräder gibt, sowie Hubschrauber (Treibstoff?)
Dass die Waffen an einem Kleben.
Dass ich 200++ Waffen in der Tasche haben kann, jedoch nur 2 in der Hand tragen kann.
Dass Untote nicht abbrechen wenn sie so eine schwere Waffe wie den Arena Season 2 Streitkolben tragen.
Dass mein Elfe das gleiche Kleid wie mein Gnom tragen kann ohne dass es ihm zu kurz ist.
Und so weiter, und so fort...


----------



## neo1986 (22. September 2009)

Also ich finde diesen threat merkwürdig....


----------



## Lethior (22. September 2009)

Dass man Helikopter fliegen kann und mit Choppern rumfährt, Feuer aber noch mit Feuerstein und Zunder macht


----------



## Liberiana (22. September 2009)

Dass jeden Tag im Handelschannel drüber gestritten wird, ob es nun
"Dayli", "Daylie" oder "Daily" heißt...

Edit: Auch wenn ich Klugscheißer nicht mag, bin ich selber mal einer:


Talismaniac schrieb:


> Dass mein Elfe das gleiche Kleid wie mein Gnom tragen kann ohne dass es ihm zu kurz ist.


Wenn die Elfe es tragen kann, warum sollte es dem Gnom zu kurz sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doddelwa (22. September 2009)

es heißt "daily" xD


Merkwürdig ist: es gibt im ganzen WoW keine Sportart...(außer vllt. Gnome kicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Topfkopf (22. September 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Dass man Helikopter fliegen kann und mit Choppern rumfährt, Feuer aber noch mit Feuerstein und Zunder macht



/vote for Feuerzeug^^

Ich find merkwürdig das wenn ich Tiere häute *alles* verschwindet, auch knochen und därme^^
Ich finde auch merkwürdig ca. 12 millionen leute schon Gnomeregan clear haben aber die gnome noch nich wieder eingezogen sind.
Auch merkwürdig: Arthas hat ne riesige Mauer um seine Zitadelle, aber keine Luftabwehrgeschütze gegen Greifen und helikopter^^


----------



## Liberiana (22. September 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> /vote for Feuerzeug^^
> 
> Ich find merkwürdig das wenn ich Tiere häute *alles* verschwindet, auch knochen und därme^^
> Ich finde auch merkwürdig ca. 12 millionen leute schon Gnomeregan clear haben aber die gnome noch nich wieder eingezogen sind.
> *Auch merkwürdig: Arthas hat ne riesige Mauer um seine Zitadelle, aber keine Luftabwehrgeschütze gegen Greifen und helikopter^^*



Der hatte halt gehofft, dass die Questreihe ums Kaltwetterfliegen so schwer wird,
dass sie keiner schafft...

Wer konnte schon vorhersehen, dass die Entwickler das rauspatchen?


----------



## Mightyskull (22. September 2009)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Dass es bei der Charaktererstellung keinen Schieberegler für die Oberweite gibt.




das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt
meine mensch magierin könnte ruhig mehr "tragen"


----------



## todielfi (22. September 2009)

ich finds merkwürdig das die charactere nie ihre unterwäsche wechsel *bääää*


----------



## Flamet0wer (22. September 2009)

hmm also seltsam finde ich, dass...
- das pflücken eines krautes so lange dauert
- man dafür belohnt wird, 65 meter tief zu fallen (und das auch noch überlebt)
- der drachen-apekt der magie mit magie selbst besiegt wird
- der charakter selbst nach noch so sagenvollen taten (vernichtung von ragnaros, illidan, etc.) von npcs immer noch wie ein blutiger anfänger behandelt wird
- in die taschen eines charakters nahezu unendlich viel reinpasst, sie aber trotzdem mirkroskopisch klein sind
- einer von nessingwarys lakeien in der tundra mal drei ohren gedroppt hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astue (22. September 2009)

- daß man die Kochquest in Shattrath erst später annehmen kann (lvl 70) als die in Dalaran (lvl 65) ...
- daß die Alli (bei uns auf Rexxar) TW ständig verliert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
- daß man als 80er seinem Twink zwar ein Buch für den Kaltwetterflug kaufen kann (weil man es selbst schon kann) ihm aber das Geheimnis nicht verraten darf (wär billiger) ...
- daß Marcia Balzer das Geheimnis um den Geisterfisch ständig vergisst, obwohl es ihr 10.000 Leute immer wieder erzählen ...
- daß Leuchtegold mit den vielen Käse- und Weinplatten am Tag nicht platzt ...
- daß im AH eine Preisgestaltung erfolgt, als wäre man bei Aldi ...
- daß in Dalaran bei den Fläschchen, die in der Kanalisation gefunden werden können, eines dabei ist, mit dem man in Dalaran fliegen kann (...funktioniert NUR in Dalaran...) und  man dann prompt die "Eingeschränkte Flugzone" bekommt.
- daß der Brunnen in Dalaran so sauber ist - man aber trotzdem Treibholz, verhedderte Angelschnur und ähnliches herausfischt ...
- daß es noch keinen Erfolg "Ihr seit 200 mal erfolglos gegen die Instanztür gerannt" gibt ...
- daß es viele 80er gibt, die zwar komplett lila equippt sind, aber nicht wissen, wo die Thoriumspitze ist ...
- daß der Todesritter alle Flugpunkte kennt


feine Idee dieser Thread!! Und noch viel feiner, daß er ohne flames auskommt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hoffe auf weitere schöne Beiträge!


----------



## Robbo (22. September 2009)

Das es Quests gibt in denen man (!)Lebenswichtige(!) Gegenstände von Gegnern sammeln muss und manche von ihnen keine haben....
z.B.
Murlocs ohne Kopf.
Basilisken ohne Gehirn.
usw.


----------



## Wowneuling (22. September 2009)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber aus diesem Thread.




> Ich denke jedem ist schonmal etwas in WoW aufgefallen, was mit den gängigen Meinungen einiger Wissenschaftler nicht übereinstimmen würde. So nun auch mir.
> 
> Es ist schon einige Wochen her, als ich mir die Frage stellte, warum die Instanzen in Azjol'Nerub voller Spinnweben waren und die Neruber offenbar ein Spinnenvolk sein sollen.
> 
> ...



Ihr habt richtig geraten! Das ist *nicht* ernst gemeint. Die User im anderen Threads haben es nicht gecheckt, daher schreibe ich es hier extra vorher. Auch wenn es nicht Sinn und Zweck von Satire ist, diese vorher als solcher erkenntlich zu machen. Aber die User von Buffed haben nunmal keinen "Titanic-IQ".


----------



## Phash (22. September 2009)

dass ich meinen Wolf, Drachen, Kodo aufblasen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elitetrashmob (22. September 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von laufenden Kühen,



WTF!!! Laufende Kühe!!! Wir werden alle sterben^^

dass seelöwen (dudu-form) unter Wasser atmen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(können se nämlich irl nicht^^)


----------



## Topfkopf (22. September 2009)

wie hier grade schon einer mounts erwähnt, ich finds merkwürdig das ich 52 säbler, elleks, pferde, roboschreiter, widder, diverse Greifen, nen haufen drachen und dazu noch 60 Haustiere mit mir rumschleppen kann, und das alles als Zwerg^^


----------



## iXEd (22. September 2009)

Mage_Collina schrieb:


> merkwürdig ist, dass, egal ob ein tank einen mob markiert oder nicht, mindestens ein dd genau auf den anderen mob kloppt ;-)



xDDD


hab ich auch schon bemerkt xD

aber naja ich glaub das die dds die das machen einfach schauen wollen wie weit die einen mob 

allein bringen bevor die grp das main ziel killt xD


----------



## Rhundos (22. September 2009)

Ich finde es höchst seltsam, mysteriös - und ja, auch ein wenig beunruhigend -, dass...

... Mein Charakter soviele halbe Schweine verdrücken kann, ohne dass er an Überfressen stirbt. 

... Bosse jede Woche eine scheinbare "Sonderrunde" einlegen und dessen nicht langsam müde werden. 

... Feuerelementare nicht Feuerimmun sind 

... Die Defias, die Gnolle sowie der Blackrockclan und die Murlocs scheinbar eine sooooooo megadicke omfghelpplx - große Bedrohung für das Königreich Stormwind darstellen, doch jedes der oben genannten Völker von einem einzigen Charakter, der sogar niedriger im Level als die Wachen von Stormwind sein kann an einem einzigen Tag komplett dem Erdboden gleichgemacht werden können!

... Gegner scheinbar wie aus dem Nichts auftauchen und das nach einer bestimmten Zeit, in der sie getötet worden sind. 

... Alle Mitglieder von Völkern die gleichen Körperformen haben. 

...Bären zwar fast jedes Mal ihr ranziges Fell droppen und nicht spurlos verschwinden, aber wenn man sie kürschnert mitsamt Knochen, Fleisch und Gedärmen scheinbar dem Erdboden gleichgemacht werden. 

... Wölfe Hosen und Zweihandschwerter droppen, aber nicht jedes mal Zähne fallen lassen ( Vote 4 gebisse für jeden Wolf!!! ) 

... Es bis Cataclysm keine Menschenhunter gab! 

... Varian Wrynn von dir fordert, ihn bei seinem Sturm auf Undercity zu unterstützen, er jedoch alles genauso gut im Alleingang plattmachen könnte. 

... Du von Alexstrasza aufgefordert wirst, einen Schild zu suchen und aufzunehmen, obwohl sie dieses genauso gut selbst tun könnte (Arroganz kommt ganz schlecht an, werte Königin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

... man mit Kaltwetterflug nicht im warmen Klima von Azeroth fliegen kann. 

... Arthas scheinbar seine Größe wählen kann ( Vergleich: Archeus bei der Todesritteranfangsquest --> Burg Utgarde --> PdK ) 

... Ein und dieselbe Waffe sich scheinbar jedem Volk individuell von der Größe her anpasst. 

... Orks und Draenei größere Schulterplatten haben als Tauren.

Ich könnte jetzt noch Stunden so weitermachen, aber ich möchte anderen Leuten nicht alles wegnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Außerdem muss ich noch schnell die Braufestdaylie machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 


So far, 

MFG Rhundos


----------



## Stevesteel (22. September 2009)

euch alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (22. September 2009)

doch feuerelemtare sind feuer immun


----------



## Sausage (22. September 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> doch feuerelemtare sind feuer immun



Die in Nordend nicht


----------



## Azshkandir (22. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Die in Nordend nicht



Liegt wohl an der Kälte..


----------



## Mjuu (22. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Die in Nordend nicht



die eles in wg schon.


----------



## Elito (22. September 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich finds komisch oder gleichzeitig auch merkwürdig,dass
> man alle mögliche mitnehmen kann ohne überfüllt zu sein oder ineinander zu brechen^^.
> man überdenke die situation und auch wies aussehen würde XD....



da muss ich grad spontan an shakes und fidget denken wo shakes zig köpfe ausm beutel holt ^^

BTT: ich finds merkwürdig das selbst die wildesten wölfe und bären ab und an ein grünes/blaues/lilanes schwert oder ein ausrüstungsteil dabeihaben


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (22. September 2009)

Das nach nun fast 5 Jahren WoW man es immer noch nicht geschaft hat, das die Schilde und Waffen nicht mehr in der Luft hängen, sondern endlich am Charakter anliegen. Ich werde es nie begreifen.


----------



## Ersguterklose (22. September 2009)

Merkwürdig ist das Man Untote Mobs mit "Untote Fesseln" Croud Controlen kann,
aber Untote von der Horde nicht.

HALLO???!!! Es sind doch auch Untote, das ist diskriminierend^^


----------



## Sausage (22. September 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> Das nach nun fast 5 Jahren WoW man es immer noch nicht geschaft hat, das die Schilde und Waffen nicht mehr in der Luft hängen, sondern endlich am Charakter anliegen. Ich werde es nie begreifen.



It's a kinda maaaagic, it's a kinda maaaagic *sing* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nengo (22. September 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Bsp: Gnoll Tatzen sammeln (nahe hogger) 1 Kill = 1 Gnoll Tatze? *NE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ein gm meinte mal zu mir, dass dann solche gegenstände nicht mehr gut erhalten sind (zerbrochen, zerquetscht, etc.) ...^^

ich finde es komisch, dass alle männlichen drachen nen bart haben.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (22. September 2009)

nengo schrieb:


> ich finde es komisch, dass alle männlichen drachen nen bart haben.



Wusst gar nicht das meine ganzen Reitdrachen Weibchen sind. Ich reite also öfters auf Frauen als ich dachte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (22. September 2009)

was ich auch komisch finde, das so ziemlich jeder humanoid ein paar meter stoff mit sich schleppt^^


----------



## Felix^^ (22. September 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott !!!
> 
> Eine Verschwörung?
> 
> ...



EIN FALL FÜR EIMAN ABDALLA UND SEIN GALLILEO MYSTERY TEAM!


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (22. September 2009)

Lykis schrieb:


> ich finde es komisch das der thread 2 seiten lang und ohne flames ist



sowas gibts eben nur in meinen threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinjiD (22. September 2009)

ich find merkwürdig das man immer wieder den gleichen boss mob töten muss
-das man sammelquests immer wieder machen muss ,ganz ehrlich die questgeber müssen eigentlich massen von dme zeug immer haben
-das man in nordend fliegen kann und in kalimdor und in des össis nicht
-das die hauptstadte vergleichsweiße total klein sind-das die minenarbeiter von den defias immer an der wand rumhacken aber nie weiter kommen
-das man 500mal schwerter durchen körper gestochen bekommt aber immer noch normal weiter laufen kann


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (22. September 2009)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Wusst gar nicht das meine ganzen Reitdrachen Weibchen sind. Ich reite also öfters auf Frauen als ich dachte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe der war gut.

Seltsam sind noch die Wölfe in vielen Startgebieten, die brauchen teilweise 4-5 Angriffe um so einen Hasen zu erledigen. Ich meine ein großen bösser Wolf, und ein kleines Häschen. Was dauert da so lange? Und wen sie es dan geschaft haben laufen die weiter als ob nichts gewessen wäre. Seltsame Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. September 2009)

die spieler sind merkwürdig......komische spezies. ich werde noch ein wenig ihre verhaltensmuster erforschen....


----------



## Bloodyfury (22. September 2009)

Das meine Mounts 10 Stunden Fliegen/Reiten am Stück können

Das Krieger immer Intgebufft kriegen

Das bei Gnomen 2Handwaffen größer sind als bei Weiblichen Blutelfen

Das durch volle Platterüstung wo keine Haut mehr zu sehen ist trotzdem Bluten kann wenn Schurke mit keinen Dolchen ein im Hinter sticht


----------



## Shadowcreeper (22. September 2009)

Nun ja komisch ist wirklich, dass jeder Raidboss nach einer Woche auf einmal wieder lebt.... doof aber auch


----------



## Kildran (22. September 2009)

ich finde es komisch das ein ...mhh 1,40 großer gnom magtheridon tanken kann obwohl der fast bis zu decke reicht und sogar illidan gefährlich wurde 

-das wölfe stiefel droppen

-das hasen kein fell droppen

- das ich ein mammut , 2 raptoren und einen drachen in meiner tasche mit mir rumschleppe 

- das die städte und häuser meist keine türen oder tore haben

- das pferde in einem offenen stall , eingesperrt hinter einem 30 cm holzgitter lieber stehen bleiben und als sklett enden als wegzulaufen 

- das eine gruppe von ca 20 lvl 7 zentauren als gefahr für og gilt 

-das menschen in azeroth hunger leiden obwohl magier tische mit brot stellen können

- das manakekse anscheinend mit wasser gefüllt sind (erfrischungsstäbchen in groß ? )


----------



## ricci (22. September 2009)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> Kühlschrank
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kühlschrank.. ja ne is klar xD


----------



## VHRobi (22. September 2009)

Gnom Tank Krieger.. DD geht ja noch, aber ein 50cm kleiner Tank? Den beförder ich doch mit einem "Orcischen" Fusstritt ins Weltall..

Das alle Rassen gleichschnell laufen.

Die Reittiere sich der grösse der Klasse anpassen. Für die kleine Blutelfin haben wir natürlich kleine Kodos, für den Tauren haben wir riesige Falkenschreiter.

Jäger keine Dudus zähmen können^^

Untote Spieler als Humanoide zählen.

Ich dem Questgeber nicht sagen kann: "geh dein scheiss gefälligst selber sammeln!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein *Rucksack* kleiner ist als Froststofftaschen.

Auch wenn es 10k mal gesagt wurde.. ich fresse, und fresse, und fresse, und fresse, aber nie Kaka machen muss.

Druide: DD Katze "ok", Tank Bär "ok", Reisegestalt "ok", Wassergestalt "ok", Mondkin(wtf.. war der Designer auf Drogen?) Cool sind aber diese Big Chicken of Doom with Space Lasers^^(hab ich von irgend einer Signatur mal gelesen), Baum (wie Barlow sagt; (wenn ich an heilen denke, an welcher stelle genau kommt mir ein stück Holz in den sinn?") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mit eines meiner weiblichen Chars spiele, jedesmal gefragt werde ob ich im RL eine SIE bin. Ja ich bin deine Grossmutter, hallo mein Enkel.

Natürlich jeder WoW'ler eine Freundin hat von der er permanent redet und obwohl er ständig im TS ist, man noch nie eine weibliche stimme im hintergrund hört.

Fast jeder "unregelmässige Arbeitszeiten" hat... um nicht zu sagen man ist Arbeitslos und je nachdem wieviel man zockt man mal Tagsüber oder Nachts pennt"arbeitet".


----------



## astue (22. September 2009)

einen hab ich noch:

- daß die Drachen im Sholazarbecken EISIGE Drachenschuppen und EISIGE Klauen droppen, obwohl sie Feuer speien und die ganze Ecke dort brennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Bloodyfury (22. September 2009)

Wenn mal Tod ist wird man Kalt da hilft kein Feuer ;O

Das Raidbosse immer Sonderanfertigungen für Nachtelfen dropen wo die Ohren und Augenbraun durchgucken können


----------



## Adnuf (22. September 2009)

Das nun nach sovielen jahren Die Welt (oof Warcraft) immernoch Lebt!

Das Hasen,Ratten,Wölfe und divereses anderes getier noch nicht vom Aussterben Bedroht ist!

Das Man als Bergbauer einen Riesigen Sack voller Erze Tragen kann+ Waffe,Munition, Quest Items, tonnen von gold, Mounts Pet's UND den ruhestein im gepäck haben. Aber wens drauf ankommt Schneller Rennen als alle anderen (Hunter/Pala)

Das Palas nur weil eine imaginäre Aura haben schneller Reiten!

Das alle sagen Palas machen Schaden....

Das es sehr Wenige Schurkentaugliche SCHWERTER gibt, Aber tonnen von dolchen & co


----------



## Sausage (22. September 2009)

mhm da fällt mir noch so ein:

- zweibeinige Kühe, die keine Milch geben
- Fliegen über Azeroth nicht möglich
- alle Rassen schlagen gleichstark zu
- Man wird mit riesigen Waffen verprügelt und schlägt normal zurück anstatt vor Schmerz am Boden zu liegen
- Bob


----------



## Racziel (22. September 2009)

Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass Leute, die einmal an einem Fehler sterben (zb bei sath in den void zones stehen), es einfach immer wieder machen um zu gucken ob es denn beim letzten mal auch wirklich tötlich war :O

Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass Illidan jedesmal wenn ich das bc intro sehe immernoch sagt ''Ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet!''

Ich verstehe das eine Katze schaden macht, eine Eule kann einem auch weh tun, ein Bär sicherlich auch, aber seit wann können sich Bäume bewegen und tote widererwecken (wtf?)

Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass von einem Fischmahl, welches höchstens so groß ist wie der Kopf eines Taurens, dennoch 25 Leute SATT werden (und das in 10 Sekunden-->Respekt!)

Ich finde es komisch, dass mich der Geistheiler selbst beim 1000.mal sterben einfach nicht grüßt (Unhöflicher Penner...tz)

Naja und halt die Sachen, die schon andere gepostet haben^^


----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ich merkwürdig finde ....


daß man bei den Jägern in der boreanischen Tundra mal ein Ohr, mal 2 Ohren bekommt - als ob nicht jeder 2 Ohren hat.
daß sich der Flugdienst verändert, wenn man durch mehrere Zonen fliegt.
daß ich als Druide in Flugform in Brunnhildar aussehe, als ob ich cheate.
daß mein Hexerpet nach dem Abmounten mal volle HP, mal halbe HP hat.
daß ich beim Braufest schon nach ein paar Bieren reihern muß.


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (22. September 2009)

Bloodyfury schrieb:


> Das bei Gnomen 2Handwaffen größer sind als bei Weiblichen Blutelfen



Nicht nur das.

Bei Gnomen sind auch alle möglichen mounts größer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (22. September 2009)

Racziel schrieb:


> Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass von einem Fischmahl, welches höchstens so groß ist wie der Kopf eines Taurens, dennoch 25 Leute SATT werden (und das in 10 Sekunden-->Respekt!)



Qualität, nicht Quantität  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sheep_of_Death: geile Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodyfury (22. September 2009)

Ja mein Nachtelf Dk muss sich auf dem Roboschreiter durch die Flügel mit denn Beinen klemmen und Gnome ist der sogar noch ein Stück größer :O



Und das Mob´s wie z.B Ony lvl´n und nach einen Tag von 60 auf 80

Woher hat das Argentumtunier soviele Knappen zu verschenken ?!


----------



## blooooooody (23. September 2009)

das leute immernoch hinter oder vor den DRACHENBOSSE stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das man die balane für das PvP immernoch nicht im griff hat

das die Tier Sets auf einmal fast alle gleich aussehen

das leichen ein paar tage am gleichem ort herumliegen

das der jäger sich totstellen kann bei wipes aber niemand wiederbeleben kann (aussert es klappt mit dem Kabel wenn er/sie ein ingi ist)

das dopping legal ist in WoW (BUFFFOOD)

das man das Orakel oder das andere Kind per post bekommt ^^ (wer kam auf diese geile idee, Kinder mit der Post verschicken)

das die waisenkinder sehr viele haustiere haben und immer völlig verblödeten schwachsin fragen müssen ^^

das viele arbeiter immer auf das gleiche holz draufschlagen und nie weiter kommen mit der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das ein männlicher NPC ne weibliche stimme hat ^^ (name entfallen)

das uns händler nur schrott an rüstungen verkaufen statt ein bisschen gute sachen 

das man einen Tauren nicht als Reittier haben kann wenn man ein Gnom spielt

das man ein Gnom nicht als reittier haben kann wenn man einen Tauren spielt

das gewissen ortschaften nebeneiander sitzen obwohl sie anderes klima haben ^^ 

das die U-Bahn durch das Meer fährt, dabei fährt es nur durch ein berg

das die verbände so gut wie nichts heilen und einfach nur platz wegnehmen

warum alle bosse immer wiederbelebt werden! (so kann man ja die wlet nie retten!)

was man mit den armen Pinguinen gemacht hat für das turnier!

das die Ortschaften in WC3 sich zum teil extrem verschoben haben in WoW

das man Köpfe looten kann und das bis zu 5 mal xD


----------



## Lulano (23. September 2009)

Ich finds komisch wenn ich für ne quest zb Ohren von Mops sammeln muss... Wenn ich eins gekillt hab droppt es nur eins... was ist mit dem anderen passiert? öÖ


----------



## Demyriella (23. September 2009)

- Das die Hufabdrücke SÄMTLICHER Huftiere verkehrt rum sind
- Das man tauchen kann soviel man will - wenn man rauskommt ist man trocken

LG
MY


----------



## Copeland (23. September 2009)

> was ihr merkwürdig an WoW findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dass Personen im WoW-Universum sterben, sie müssten doch nur zur Leiche laufen.

(Nicht ganz ernst nehmen...)


----------



## Nasiria (23. September 2009)

Dass sich durch Essen Wunden innerhalb von 30 Sekunden schließen, die vorher fast tödlich waren.
Man von einem Drachen gehauen und wird, dessen kleiner Zeh (kleine Kralle) größer ist als man selbst... bzw nicht einfach verschluckt.
Dass einen Drachenflammen trotz dicker Eisenrüstung nicht rösten und zum Teil die Rüstung nichtmal warm wird, sodass man danach immernoch friert.
Wie männliche Gnome Tanzen >.<
Waisenkinder sich selbst mit der Post verschicken (so hab ichs zumindest beim Gorloc rausgelesen)
Tauren noch Leben und nicht von der schlagartig angestiegen Blutelfen-Population aufgegessen wurden (Anspielung an den Witz der männlichen Blutelfen)
Garrosh von weinerliches Muttersöhnchen zu großem Krieger mutiert, nur weil Thrall ihm auf die Schulter geklopft hat (im Grunde)
Geistheiler immer nur so ein Stoffband um den Körper haben und egal wie lange die auf und ab schweben es sich nie verschiebt.
Der Himmel als Geist ein schwarzer Strudel ist.
Es noch keine Raucher in WoW gibt (Trolle konsumieren nur Bewusstseinserweiterende Kräuter).
NPCs schon seid Jahren immer an der selben Stelle sitzen.
Sylvanas bei der Rückeroberung von Unterstadt wild herumhüpfen kann und sogar 50 Meter Hochspringt (Gut, find ich auch sehr cool von ihr)
Man als Hexer die dicken dicken Dämonen bei selbiger Rückeroberung sogar übernehmen kann (Pet mit 150k Leben <.<)
Scheinbar 90% der Spieler WoW doof finden, aber immernoch bezahlen (was mich bei RL-Sportarten auch zum Teil fasziniert, dass auch beim Fußball selbst die desinteressiertesten Menschen sind)
Vor allem die Dropprate von Gegner, die manchmal nicht einen Kopf haben, und dann zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt 5 Köpfe / 10 Mal exakt das Selbe Buch etc haben.
Es kein Krankenhaus gibt, obwohl so viele sich professinell als Heiler bezeichnen.
Ein dicker Froststoffverband nicht doppelt so viel heilt wie ein einfacher, obwohl doppelt so viel Stoff gebunden wird.
NPCs nach Tagen des Eingefroren-Seins nach dem Auftauen noch Leben (Hodir am Dienstag)

naja... und viel anderes Zeug


----------



## Danasch (23. September 2009)

Ich finde merkwürdig...

das meine ganzen Mounts - Tiger und Pferde und Drachen, Bären, Mammuts etc nie Hunger bekommen oder mal etwas trinken möchten.

das nach so langer Zeit das Gebäude in Westwacht im Heulenden Fjord(auf seiten der Allianz) immernoch nicht steht? Ich meine die bauen daran schon seit start von wotlk. Mensch sind die lahm - aber die Argentum Raid-Instanz Arena n Eiskrone haben die wie sonst was aus der Erde gezogen.

das die flugpunktmounts einfach verschwinden wenn man am Ziel ist.

das nie die tägliche Quest für den Oculus kommt (Beweise des ablebens).

das Onyxia leveln und questen geht und nach einen Tag von 60 auf 80 ist.


----------



## *Elôrâ* (23. September 2009)

Ich finde es sehr merkwürdig, dass ein neuer Patch kommt und man erst ein paar Stunden im Vorraus davon erfährt...
..., dass Ony super schnell groß wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
..., dass man in Tausendwinter zum Beginn der Schlacht plötzlich das Fliegen verlernt xD

Grüßchen, die Elo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (23. September 2009)

was ich auch merkwürdig finde ist was alles in einer tasche platz und man diese tasche nie an seinem char sieht ^^ 

ebenso seltsam sind auch die mounts die irgendwo sind und durch ein wunder auf einmal da sind

merkürdig ist auch das mein motorad noch nie eine panne hatte und das ich es fahren darf ohne führerschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (23. September 2009)

Merkwürdig, dass man einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 angeln kann...


----------



## Gershwynn (23. September 2009)

Ich find's merk- und denkwürdig...

..dass große schlanke Elfen von kleinen, dicken Jungs gespielt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..außerdem diese Alzheimer-Maid mit ihren Hyazinthen! Wenn die mir nochmal erzählt, dass sie schon jahrelang von keinem mehr besucht wurde, hau ich ihr das Schwert über die Rübe.


----------



## coolcasis (23. September 2009)

also zum anfang ma was weiter vorn steht es heißt dayli weil es ja von day - tag kommt ^^ (will ma sehn wer hier alles dai für tag schreibt ^^)

ich find es merkwürdig dass im sholazarbecken mitten im boden sone eisentür ist so wie aus der sendung lost von sonem bunker ^^


----------



## Hasseo (23. September 2009)

Ich finds komisch das Blizzard die alten Hero und 25er Marken drin lässt anstatt nur noch die Goldenen und Blauen zu nutzen.

War ganz schön anstrengend erst 160 Goldene in die 25er und dann die 25er in die Hero Marken zu tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seratos (23. September 2009)

Demyriella schrieb:


> - Das man tauchen kann soviel man will - wenn man rauskommt ist man trocken




Tjoa, die Sonne wird uns wohl instant trocknen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder das Wasser perlt einfach an der kleidung ab^^


----------



## coolcasis (23. September 2009)

Seratos schrieb:


> Tjoa, die Sonne wird uns wohl instant trocknen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



liegt einfach nur daran dass man des so ähnlich macht wie vor 500-ka 2000 jahren vorher macht??
statt mit wahlfett schmieren wir uns am ganzen körper und wahrscheinlich auch die kleidung mit taurenfett ein ^^


----------



## gigrin (23. September 2009)

Ich finde es merkwürdig daß WoW Menschen dazu bringt im Ts oder vent oder was auch immer.."lol"zu sagen statt zu lachen.


----------



## coolcasis (23. September 2009)

gigrin schrieb:


> Ich finde es merkwürdig daß WoW Menschen dazu bringt im Ts oder vent oder was auch immer.."lol"zu sagen statt zu lachen.



lol

... dass ein alter gott nicht im stande war sich selbst aus der gefangenschaft zu befreien aber unabsichtlich von einem zwerg befreit wird.
... dass untote priester heiler sich net selbst mit holy spells abfackeln.
... dass goblins in cata 1% höheren atk speed haben aber worgen 1% dmg mehr obwohl beides zu worgen passt und keines zu gobbos ^^


----------



## Girderia (23. September 2009)

coolcasis schrieb:


> also zum anfang ma was weiter vorn steht es heißt dayli weil es ja von day - tag kommt ^^ (will ma sehn wer hier alles dai für tag schreibt ^^)




fail .... es heißt "daily", verlange bitte das geld von deinem englischlehrer zurück, er hat dich übers ohr gehauen




			
				Hasseo schrieb:
			
		

> War ganz schön anstrengend erst 160 Goldene in die 25er und dann die 25er in die Hero Marken zu tauschen



du solltest bei gelegenheit mal deine shift taste suchen, die bewirkt wunder ;-)


über die gigantischen monster, die den spieler mit einem hieb aus der azethorianischen landschaft fegen könnten, es aber dennoch bevorzugen ihnen luft zuzufächeln, habe ich mich auch schon oft gewundert.
und ony über nacht von 60 auf 80 .... gut, darüber habe ich nich nicht nachgedacht, aber jetzt wo ihr's sagt .... wir sollten sie bitten einen levelguide zu schreiben


----------



## giov@nni (23. September 2009)

Ich find es merkwürdig,

 - das man soviel Trinken und Essen kann wie man will aber nie auf Toilette muss.
 - meine Taschen nie kauptt gehen obwohl da Tonnenweise kram drin ist.


----------



## PitbullStylez (23. September 2009)

coolcasis schrieb:


> also zum anfang ma was weiter vorn steht es heißt dayli weil es ja von day - tag kommt ^^ (will ma sehn wer hier alles dai für tag schreibt ^^)




Ohne großartig erklären zu wollen ..

Google mal nach _Daily_ & nach _Dayli_ ..

Die ersten 3 Suchergebnisse bei der Suche nach

-_Daily_: <h3 class="r">Dailymotion - Online Videos, Music, and Movies. Watch a Video Today!</h3> - [ Diese Seite übersetzen ]The latest music videos, short movies, tv shows, funny and extreme videos. Upload, share, and embed your videos. Watch premium and official videos free *...*
Sexy - Most recent - Video to Steam Up Your Screen - Loginwww.*daily*motion.com/ - Im Cache - Ähnlich

<h3 class="r">_Daily_ Mirror</h3> - [ Diese Seite übersetzen ]Read today's News Headlines at the home of the _Daily_ Mirror Newspaper - get the latest breaking News, Sport and Celebs updated throughout the day at *...*
www.mirror.co.uk/ - Im Cache - Ähnlich

<h3 class="r">Home | Mail  Online</h3> - [ Diese Seite übersetzen ]23 Sep 2009 *...* MailOnline - all the latest news, sport, showbiz, science and health stories from around the world from the _Daily_ Mail and Mail on Sunday *...*
www.*daily*mail.co.uk/ - vor 50 Minuten gefunden - Im Cache - Ähnlich

-_Dayli

_<h3 class="r">alexandra - Aleks33 on Dailymotion</h3> - [ Diese Seite übersetzen ]MAIL : aleks-officialmusic@hotmail.fr ------------------------------- Toutes les pistes batterie, basse, elec.
www.dailymotion.com/Aleks33 - Im Cache - Ähnlich

<h3 class="r">_Dayl&#305;_ Köyü Web</h3> - [ Diese Seite übersetzen ]Köyden haberler, tan&#305;t&#305;m&#305;, köyün belgesel filmi, çe&#351;itli resimleri ve forum bölümü yer al&#305;yor.
www.*dayli*koyu.com/ - Im Cache - Ähnlich


<h3 class="r">_Dayli_ Tours - LinkedIn</h3> - [ Diese Seite übersetzen ]View _Dayli_ Tours's professional profile on LinkedIn. LinkedIn is the world's largest business network, helping professionals like _Dayli_ Tours discover *...*
www.linkedin.com/pub/*dayli*-tours/14/63/244 - Im Cache - Ähnlich


btt!

- das Untote Untote heißen, wobei sie ja nicht tot sind & somit Lebendige sind. O.ô
- das Gnome einen Minienrage haben wenn man sie die ganze Zeit anspricht.
- das die Mounts schneller laufen wenn sie eine schwere Rüstung angelegt haben.
- das ein Gnom noch lebt wenn er vom Tauren angecharged wird.


----------



## Wowneuling (23. September 2009)

Das sich der Umhang bei einem Tauren eher in die Gegenrichtung schwenkt als der Schwanz. Physikalisch bedeutet dies, dass der Umhang eine Eigendynamik besitzt.


----------



## DJ_Sunman (23. September 2009)

/sticky
keep it coming!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (23. September 2009)

Was ich merkwürdig finde? 

- Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass Gegenstände in WoW die Beweglichkeit verbessern. 
Wie ist das gemeint? 

- Ganz einfach: Warum soll ich angeblich mit einer riesigen, schweren Axt und fetter Rüstung beweglicher sein als wenn ich garnichts trage?? 
Ich finde das Attribut der Beweglichkeit deshalb ziemlich bekloppt. Eig sollten große, schwere Gegenstände eher die Beweglichkeit verringern aber keinesfalls erhöhen. Negativwerte allgemein fehlen mir in WoW. 
Ich habe zum Beispiel einen Gegenstand dessen erstes Atribut richtig klasse ist und meinen Chrakter stark verbessert, während das zweite mich irgendwie behindert und schwächt. Dann müsste man nämlich besser abwägen (,als wenn einen einfach alles verbessert).

Auf jedenfall ist das ein typisches Logikproblem in der World of Warcraft.(ganz zuschweigen davon, dass Nahkämpfer angeblich keinen Funken Inteligenz benötigen)

Edit: 





coolcasis schrieb:


> also zum anfang ma was weiter vorn steht es heißt dayli weil es ja von day - tag kommt ^^ (will ma sehn wer hier alles dai für tag schreibt ^^)
> [...)



Dazu sag ich nur LOL!


----------



## lordtheseiko (23. September 2009)

das die post innerhalb von 10 sekunden da ist :O
das die greifen sofort wissen wo sie hinmüssen
das gnome so nen grässlich unförmuigen vorbau haben :O


----------



## Lightsaver (23. September 2009)

doddelwa schrieb:


> es heißt "daily" xD
> 
> 
> Merkwürdig ist: es gibt im ganzen WoW keine Sportart...(außer vllt. Gnome kicken
> ...


  /doublefacepalm

es heißt daylie ^^
normalerweise wird "y" zu "ie" wenn auf "y" ein konsonant folgt.
da aber vor dem "y" ein "a"(VOKAL) steht bleidt day "y" ein "y" und wird kein "ie" ^^
daher daylie 

mal ganz ehrlich:
daily sieht doch schon falsch aus,oder ?!


----------



## boonfish (23. September 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> /doublefacepalm
> 
> es heißt daylie ^^
> normalerweise wird "y" zu "ie" wenn auf "y" ein konsonant folgt.
> ...



Da sagt Google aber was anderes. 

daily = 564.000.000 Treffer 

(dein) daylie = 35.400 Treffer (und man wird gleich auf "daily" weitergeleitet) 

Also irren sich *99,999937...%* einfach? oder hast du vllt unrecht?

Edit: dazu möchte ich dich noch zur http://www.thedailyshow.com/, http://www.dailymotion.com/de, ... verweißen.


----------



## -Darxx (23. September 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Made My day xD
> 
> Ne ma im erst... Wer in WoW Logisch Denkt... hatt eh schon verloren...
> Bsp: Gnoll Tatzen sammeln (nahe hogger) 1 Kill = 1 Gnoll Tatze? *NE
> ...



Na dann stell dir vor, dass du die Tatze so demolierst, dass sie kaum noch erkennbar ist^^ Deshalb kannst du sie nicht einpacken.


----------



## jimplol (23. September 2009)

ich finde es total merkwürdig das in ulduar im basislager der expedtion portale stehen die man nich benutzen kann ... bestimmt haben die kirin'tor was gegen blutelfen :<


----------



## Bummrar (23. September 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von aufrecht stehenden Kühen, Untoten (Untote? kommt schon wie kann man denn Untot sein? Entweder man ist Tot oder eben nicht!), Menschen mit identischem Körperbau, Einer menge obdachloser Helden mit hang zum Töten (egal was! alles was uns in die Quere kommt und nicht gleich mit uns redet muss sterben! Wir fragen erst gar nicht, warum wir etwas tun müssen, wir tun es einfach!) ..nicht allzu viel..


"living dead" "zombies" schonma gehört?^^


----------



## Khalf (23. September 2009)

> Da sagt Google aber was anderes.
> 
> daily = 564.000.000 Treffer
> 
> ...



Um das zu untermauern. Ganz einfach in nem Wörterbuch nachsehen.

Wörterbuch : Daily oder Daylie ?????


----------



## Letia (23. September 2009)

-das man 65 Meter fallen kann,auch in Plattenrüstung, ohne sich auch nur einen Knochenbruch zu holen.
-das Tische und Stühle,sowie Krüge darauf meist doppelt so groß sind, wie man selbst.
-Arthas tatsächlich so dumm ist und den Helden(man selbst) ,wobei er mehrmals die Chance dazu hatte,nicht wie er es mit jedem anderen auch gemacht hat sofort umbringt sondern weiterleben lässt da dieser angeblich keine Gefahr darstellt.
-Man neben waffen auch noch Bögen und Bücher und Laternen usw. tragen kann obwohl man gar keinen Platz am Körper hätte.
-Jeder Charakter super durchtrainiert ist und die tollsten Muskeln hat.


----------



## Peror2009 (23. September 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Edit: dazu möchte ich dich noch zur http://www.thedailyshow.com/, http://www.dailymotion.com/de, ...* verweißen.*



Englisch wohl richtig, das mit dem Deutschen üben wir aber nochmal...


----------



## Ghinx (23. September 2009)

Ich finde es komisch, dass sich das Klima in manchen Gegenden inerhalb von wenigen metern ändert.
 z.b. Dun Morogh liegt direkt neben dem heißen Blackrock und dem mildem Loch Modan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geschweige denn davon dem Char nie zu heiß oder zu kalt in in seiner rüstung wird ODER
Wieso man in Lava ertricken kann während man verbrennt O.o
Ebenfalls ein Fall für Galileo Mystery. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peror2009 (23. September 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> /doublefacepalm
> 
> es heißt daylie ^^
> normalerweise wird "y" zu "ie" wenn auf "y" ein konsonant folgt.
> ...



Und ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, da hast du auch ganz übel was durcheinandergeworfen.


Es heißt natürlich: daily = täglich


Nachtrag: daylie... taglüge... who knows

Und deine ganze Erklärung (die du auch noch völlig fälschlicherweise auf das y VOR dem Konsonanten bezogen hast, aber egal) bezieht sich meines Erachtens auf die allseits beliebte Frage, wie der Plural (Mehrzahl) lautet.

Also wenn man schreiben will: die Täglichen (quests) 

dann ergibt sich die Frage ob das 1. daylies oder 2. dailies heißt.


----------



## Crystania (24. September 2009)

Ich find es in WoW komisch das mein Charakter schon 1095 Tage lebt, aber noch nicht einmal eine Nacht durchgeschlafen hat, sondern sich immer nach dem Ausloggen im Gasthaus die Birne weggesoffen hat!


----------



## Segojan (24. September 2009)

Peror2009 schrieb:


> Es heißt natürlich: daily = täglich
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



das heißt dann 2. dailies, denn -ly wird im Plural zu -lies.


----------



## Peror2009 (24. September 2009)

Ja das war auch mehr als rethorische Frage gedacht, aber damit darf man hier glaub ich nicht anfangen...


----------



## Forsake010 (24. September 2009)

weil daylie ja deutsch sein soll, quest is neuerdings auch nen deutsches wort, gell

tägliche Aufgabe <- deutsch für -> daILY quest

mfg

Forsake


----------



## Nasiria (24. September 2009)

So neu ist Quest eigentlich noch nicht im Deutschen, es gibt sogar schon ältere Romane, in denen die Helden "eine Queste bestreiten".

Was ich aber noch merkwürdig finde: Dass viele Leute die Definition von "Untot" nicht verstehen >.<
Untot heißt einfach, von den Toten wiederbelebt. Also man ist erst Lebendig, dann stirbt man, und wenn man nach dem Sterben wieder aufsteht, dann ist man Untot, also Quasi doch nicht tot.


----------



## Peror2009 (24. September 2009)

Nasiria schrieb:


> Also man ist erst Lebendig, dann stirbt man, und wenn man nach dem Sterben wieder aufsteht, dann ist man Untot, also Quasi doch nicht tot.


Mir ist klar was du meinst, aber ob jeder Pfarrer deinen Satz so stehen lassen würde - da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (24. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ihr habt richtig geraten! Das ist *nicht* ernst gemeint. Die User im anderen Threads haben es nicht gecheckt, daher schreibe ich es hier extra vorher. Auch wenn es nicht Sinn und Zweck von Satire ist, diese vorher als solcher erkenntlich zu machen. Aber die User von Buffed haben nunmal keinen "Titanic-IQ".




witzigerweise ist das keine spinne auf dem bild sondern ein skarabaeus! 
folglich hat lbizzard niemals gesagt, dass die spinnenaehnlichen viecher spinnen sind!

die spinnenweben koennen auch von den ganzen richtigen spinnen stammen, die haufenweise in dne instanzen rumrennen


ups... ich glaube ich habe grade geklugscheisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tut mir leid!

btt:

das mit den waffen und dem schweben ist in der tat merkwuerdig!
generell ist das spiel voller logikfehler, aber man zeige mir ein mmo, was frei von solchen sachen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (24. September 2009)

was ich sehr seltsam finde...
man ist tot und rennt dann zu seinem körper.. wo genau schlüpft man da wieder rein... nein ich wills nich wissen.. toti=tot

das es jetz menschen jäger geben sollxD

das auch nach fast 5 jahren die chars kein stück älter ausschaun 

Das die kinder in sw den ganzen tag rumrennen und sich um die puppe streiten

Das es offensichtlich kaum familien gibt...die einzigen kinder sind in waisenhäusern

sich wenige möchtegern helden gegen götter auflehnen

man niemal schlafen waschen umziehen toilette oder sonst alltägliche sachen machen muss

das es einen kindergarten oberhalb von nagrand auf nem berg gibt Oo und da auch noch ein karren voller dynamit steht

alles sehr merkwürdig
mfg


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (24. September 2009)

Palarius01 schrieb:


> ich finds merkwürdig das wenn man in eine ini geht aber die mobs weit unter dir sind und dennoch dich nichts sehn wenn man dran vorbei läuft




Ich glaube das ist die Ehrfurcht, die die Mobs vor einem haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Holoas (24. September 2009)

Ein Schwert wiegt ja nicht mal eben so 5 gramm oder so und eine rüstung erst recht nicht...das merkwürdige ist halt das mann 
das alles mit sich rumschleppt und es eigendlich garnicht alles tragen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem wo ist die rüstung wenn sie in den taschen liegt ? ^^ da gibt es keinen rucksack hehe..


----------



## Gierdre (24. September 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> ich find 98% aller WoW Spieler ausserdem sehr merkwürdig....



Grööhl - da ist schon was dran... 



XxVesraxX schrieb:


> das z.b. quest wo man etwas von mobs erbeuten muss z.b. augen etc. nicht immer droppten xD
> hau ich den mob so drauf das die augen etc weg sind xD?



Stimmt ist auch bei Ohren so... *very strange* - manche haben sogar gar keine...



Sausage schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich,
> Dass Heil-Dudus durch Feuerzauber nicht brennen
> Dass kein Frostmage brennende Heildruiden löschen muss
> mfg



In der Tat, bei Onyxa gestern ist mein Bäumchen auch nicht im Flammen aufgegangen nur umgefallen...



Racziel schrieb:


> Ich finde es komisch, dass mich der Geistheiler selbst beim 1000.mal sterben einfach nicht grüßt (Unhöflicher Penner...tz)



Ja, das finde ich auch dreist!



blooooooody schrieb:


> das die verbände so gut wie nichts heilen und einfach nur platz wegnehmen



Und das man dann auch noch 500 von den unnützen Dingern herstellen muss um einen Erfolg zu erlangen...


Ich finde merkwürdig, dass meine fette, dicke Eule zierliche Vogel-Abdrücke im Schnee hinterlässt.
Dass man Tauren nicht mit Rinderwahn belegen kann.
Dass man für Liebe mit Tieren gleich zwei Erfolge bekommt. Sehr bedenklich...
Dass man in Eiskrone keinen Wintermantel und Ohrenschützer tragen muss.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2009)

Merkwürding ist, dass mein Jäger auch unter Wasser genauso weit und effektiv schiessen kann wie an Land.


----------



## Saladarxyz (24. September 2009)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> ich mein, man könnte es einfach ins neutrale ah stellen^^



da geht mehr gold verloren, die goblins sind halt geldgierig

ich finde merkwürdig das man in der alten welt nicht fliegen kann (jedenfals jetzt noch nicht). ich meine ich hab noch kein schild gesehn wo flugverbotszone drauf steht.

merkwürdig ist auch das man stunden lang in schweren plattenrüstungen rennen kann
und das ein tank immer wieder aufs maul bekommt und sich nichts brechen tut (das gild auf für stoffis fals sie einen schlag von z.b. thorim überleben sollten^^)


----------



## Saladarxyz (24. September 2009)

XxVesraxX schrieb:


> das z.b. quest wo man etwas von mobs erbeuten muss z.b. augen etc. nicht immer droppten xD
> hau ich den mob so drauf das die augen etc weg sind xD?



kann ja sein das du mit deinen kolben/axt/schwert so odertlich verdreschen tust das kaum noch was vom mob über bleibt^^


----------



## Azzkicker (24. September 2009)

ich finds merkwürdig, dass manche desktop-afk oder ts-afk schreiben, dabei soll das heissen, dass sie aufm desktop sind und/oder ihr ts starten, afk aber bedeutet away from keyboard, also nicht an der tastatur/maus. Womit startet man aber sein TS? ^^


Ich fands merkwürdig als mich ein lvl25 Krieger der Paladinkevin hiess, gefragt hat wie man Paladin wird ^^


Ich finde es merkwürdig wie gelangweilt manche Spieler hier im Forum sind sind und dennoch WoW spielen, anstatt aufzuhören oder wenigstens mit dem meckern/flamen aufhören ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2009)

Azzkicker schrieb:


> ich finds merkwürdig, dass manche desktop-afk oder ts-afk schreiben, dabei soll das heissen, dass sie aufm desktop sind und/oder ihr ts starten, afk aber bedeutet away from keyboard, also nicht an der tastatur/maus. Womit startet man aber sein TS? ^^



wie du schon richtig sagst heißt das away from Keyboard  aber nicht away from Maus.

Vermutlich werden die ihr Programme also mit der Maus starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightseed (24. September 2009)

Azzkicker schrieb:


> Ich fands merkwürdig als mich ein lvl25 Krieger der Paladinkevin hiess, gefragt hat wie man Paladin wird ^^


Made my day XD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saladarxyz (24. September 2009)

merkwürdig ist auch das plattenträger in lava schwimmen können ohne das ihre rüssi schmilzt

und das gm`s zu 90% nie wirklich zu hören

und ebenfals merkürdig ist das keiner eine antwort darauf hat was passiert wenn man mit Die unaufhaltbare Macht auf  Das unbewegliche Objekt schlägt, nen gm meinte mal dan würde das wow universum aus einander brechen...


----------



## Azzkicker (24. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wie du schon richtig sagst heißt das away from Keyboard  aber nicht away from Maus.
> 
> Vermutlich werden die ihr Programme also mit der Maus starten
> 
> ...



klar, aber wo haben die bitte ihre Maus? Normal neben Tastatur/Keyboard oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich noch merkwürdig finde, dass sich hier manche über die korrekte schreibweise von daylies unterhalten ^^
(daylies=merhzahl)


----------



## Janica-Damira (24. September 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Dass man Helikopter fliegen kann und mit Choppern rumfährt, Feuer aber noch mit Feuerstein und Zunder macht



Lange kein Feuer mehr gemacht, oder?? Feuerstein und Zunder braucht man schon seit vor WotLk nicht mehr.  (Hast aber gut in der Zeitung abgeschrieben, da isses auch falsch)


----------



## Saladarxyz (24. September 2009)

Janica-Damira schrieb:


> Lange kein Feuer mehr gemacht, oder?? Feuerstein und Zunder braucht man schon seit vor WotLk nicht mehr. (Hast aber gut in der Zeitung abgeschrieben, da isses auch falsch)



wie macht man es den jetzt man reibt die hönde an einander und immer nach 10 sec PLOP taucht ein lagerfeuer auf^^


----------



## Keltulas (24. September 2009)

ich finds ziemlich merkwürdig, dass wenn im reallife nacht wird dass es dann im ganzen spiel nacht wird....  es wird in kalimdor in den östlichen königreichen und in nordend gleichzeitig nacht... seeehr merkwürdig... und was noch viel seltsamer ist, dass es gleichzeitig noch in der scherbenwelt nacht wird O.o


----------



## Schokrän (24. September 2009)

Was ICH nicht nur merkwürdig sondern auch verdammt nervig mittlerweile finde ist, dass ich sehr sehr oft gefragt werde ob ich Heilung geskillt wäre ... ICH - BIN - JÄGER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der macht PengPeng und so, und vegoldet euch nicht den Hintern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Bluebarcode (24. September 2009)

Ich find angesichts der dinge die so in der echten welt passieren, an wow garnix merkwürdig - ausser vllt dass sich bosse erst nach 5minuten wütend werden und net gleich wenn man ihnen ans bein pisst...


----------



## Manitu2007 (24. September 2009)

damit leg ich mir zwar selber nen Ei aber was solls

Ich finds Komisch dass bei Gnomen das Reittier oder Flugtier IMMER Größer ist als das von anderen Rassen,  will blizz damit etwa andeuten das Gnome was zu Kompensieren haben??

Ich find auch komisch das die Gnome immer noch nich ausm Knick gekommen sind uns sich Ihre Stadt Gnomeregan zurück geholt haben

Ich finds auch merkwürdig dass Arthas nich einfach Pinky und Brain angerufen hat wenn er doch die Weltherschaft ..ach ne anderes Kapitel..

Ganz komisch finde ich dass wenn ich EINEN Murloc am Westfall Strand Kill und der Wegrennt gleich 99 Weitere auf mich zugerannt kommen

Ergänzung:

Ich frage mich schon die ganze zeit wann Blizzard die Kilometerporschale für Level 1-20 Twinks einführen wird? Pro Kilometer in etwa so 25s

und was mich nervt sind Quests in denen man einem NPC vom anderen NPC sagen soll was er doch für ein Idiot ist und BEIDE NPC´s nebeneinander stehen


----------



## Potpotom (24. September 2009)

Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass manche "afklo" schreiben... was soll das heissen?

Away from Klo? Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass er oder sie auf dem Klo sitzt während des daddelns? Hmm... irgendwie... eklig.


----------



## Trinitix (24. September 2009)

> Dass Mobs kein Lvl up machen können


Mir fällt da spontan eins ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Euch auch?


----------



## Toraka' (24. September 2009)

Azzkicker schrieb:


> Was ich noch merkwürdig finde, dass sich hier manche über die korrekte schreibweise von daylies unterhalten ^^
> (daylies=merhzahl)




und das ist eben NICHT die korrekte schreibweise von Dailies. 
erinnern wir uns an unseren Englischunterricht (falls du je einen genossen hast)

Adverb of frequency: always, never, sometimes, usw, *DAILY*
ja, Day wird mit Y geschrieben, diese verschiebt sich bei daily jedoch nach hinten.
somit wäre korrektes Englisch (l0l, w3r br4uch1 d45 5ch0n? d45 15t n1ch1 1337):
Daily repeatable Quest. evtl auch Daily Quest, oder einfach Daily, das ist kurz.
nun sind wir wieder beim Thema angekommen, nämlich dass Y sich im Plural in ie verwandelt. somit wird die Mehrzahl von Daily Dailies geschrieben.
ja, zeig mir den Hans, ich lache über dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runner2808 (24. September 2009)

Krieger können 2 2h waffen tragen, obwohl wenn sie die waffen tragen, da immernoch steht "zweihändig" beim trotzdem haben sie nur 2 arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2009)

Azzkicker schrieb:


> klar, aber wo haben die bitte ihre Maus? Normal neben Tastatur/Keyboard oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vllt stellen sie sich ja neben den Schreibtisch, so dass sie in Reichweite der Maus sind aber nicht mehr an die Tastatur kommen. wer weiß?




Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass manche "afklo" schreiben... was soll das heissen?
> 
> Away from Klo? Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass er oder sie auf dem Klo sitzt während des daddelns? Hmm... irgendwie... eklig.



neee duuuu das heißt ganz einfach: *A*u*f*m*Klo*

Logisch oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McChrystal (24. September 2009)

Was ich seltsam finde ist, dass ich weit draussen in der Pampa Mobs plätte und dafür Ruf bei einer Fraktion erhalte.

Ich sehe nirgends einen Goblin vom Dampfdruckkartell, der nach nem Kill nach BB rennt und schreit, "Hey, wieder einer Down, YUHUU!!" und gleich danach Post zur Ewigen Warte verschickt. Warum kann ich nicht einfach am Abend dem Wirt von Booty Bay die Ohren vollabern, wie viele Südmeerräuber ich geplättet habe und bin am nächsten Tag ehrfürchtig? Eventuell muss ich doch mal [Überredungskünstler] skillen...


----------



## Peror2009 (24. September 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> Adverb of frequency: always, never, sometimes, usw, *DAILY*


Ja gratuliere zu deinem profunden Wissen. Leider hatten wir das schon vor cirka 3 Seiten geklärt.... und schon in gefühlten dreibrillionen Freds vorher...


----------



## Vighul (24. September 2009)

omg TB heißt rückwärts BT!!!
illidan war kein nachtelf sondern taure!!! xD


----------



## Yadiz (24. September 2009)

- Ich finds merkwürdig, dass sich Horde und Allianz überhaupt bekämpfen. Sie sollten Freunde sein und zusammen Spaaaß haben!
- Dazu find ichs äußerst merkwürdig (und das ist ernst gemeint), wie im nächsten Addon storytechnisch die Kombination *Nachtelf - Magier* funktionieren soll. Die Jungs und Mädels müssten doch aus der Katastrophe beim Brunnen der Ewigkeit gelernt haben und der arkanen Magie absolut ablehnend gegenüberstehen? Seitdem sind sie ja auf dem Öko-Trip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten /sign Toraka'


----------



## Faransol (24. September 2009)

Vighul schrieb:


> omg TB heißt rückwärts BT!!!
> illidan war kein nachtelf sondern taure!!! xD



geil^^

- dass untote ihre Beine und Arme nicht verlieren
- dass man Kräuter sammeln kann obwohl man mit dem Rücken zur Planze steht
- dass die vierbeinigen Mounts keine passenden Spuren zu ihrem gang hinterlassen

mehr fallen mir atm nicht ein... Fals doch editier ich einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Fara


----------



## Gurengar (24. September 2009)

Um euch mal was zu sagen: Ein 12jähriger muss kein kiddie oder noob sein oO


----------



## Sefian (24. September 2009)

ich finde das verhalten von hexerpets in schwierigen situationen merkwürdig die dann entweder grenzdebil rumstehen oder fröhlich von einer mobgruppe in die nächste zu hüpfen ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Was ich seltsam finde ist, dass ich weit draussen in der Pampa Mobs plätte und dafür Ruf bei einer Fraktion erhalte.
> 
> Ich sehe nirgends einen Goblin vom Dampfdruckkartell, der nach nem Kill nach BB rennt und schreit, "Hey, wieder einer Down, YUHUU!!" und gleich danach Post zur Ewigen Warte verschickt. Warum kann ich nicht einfach am Abend dem Wirt von Booty Bay die Ohren vollabern, wie viele Südmeerräuber ich geplättet habe und bin am nächsten Tag ehrfürchtig? Eventuell muss ich doch mal [Überredungskünstler] skillen...




ich schmeiß mich weg!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peror2009 (24. September 2009)

Ich finds merkwürdig, dass meine Spiegelbilder auf einen mob ballern, den ich gerade gesheept habe -.-


----------



## Topfkopf (24. September 2009)

Schokrän schrieb:


> Was ICH nicht nur merkwürdig sondern auch verdammt nervig mittlerweile finde ist, dass ich sehr sehr oft gefragt werde ob ich Heilung geskillt wäre ... ICH - BIN - JÄGER!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kenn ich...da steht man mit ner riesenflinte vor der Bank (posen muss sein^^) und neben sich ein Bär, und dann flüstert sone obernull die 2 meter neben einem steht "hey, kannste uns Vio hero heilen?" (please insert rechtschreibfehler)^^


Toraka schrieb:


> und das ist eben NICHT die korrekte schreibweise von Dailies.
> erinnern wir uns an unseren Englischunterricht (falls du je einen genossen hast)
> 
> Adverb of frequency: always, never, sometimes, usw, *DAILY*
> ...


Sag mal könnt ihr das nicht lassen? es is doch nun vollkommen scheiß egal wies geschrieben wird, ich schreibe auch manchmal dayli, manchmal daily und manchmal auch dailie. Und bis jetzt wusste jeder was damit gemeint ist. Also bitte klugscheißmodus off, das führt am ende nur zu einem riesenflamewar was denn nu richtig is, und dann wird dieses interassante Thema nacher noch geschlossen. Wenns dir so wichtig ist der Welt mitzuteilen wie du es richtig findest, schreibs in deine Sig.


----------



## Saberclaw (24. September 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> ich find merkwürdig das in jedem brief kasten die gleiche post drin is....
> ich finds merkwürdig das man an jeder bank das hohlen kann was man wo anders eingezahlt hat..
> ich finds merkwürdig das es im schlingendorn... keine regenwald abholzung gibt
> 
> Edit: das gnolle nur in 50% der fähle eine pfote haben




Das wärs doch, im Zuge des Braufests könnte Krombacher mitwerben und ihre Aktion "Saufen für den Regenwald" wieder aufrollen. ^^



Topfkopf schrieb:


> Sag mal könnt ihr das nicht lassen? es is doch nun vollkommen scheiß egal wies geschrieben wird, ich schreibe auch manchmal dayli, manchmal daily und manchmal auch dailie. Und bis jetzt wusste jeder was damit gemeint ist. Also bitte klugscheißmodus off, das führt am ende nur zu einem riesenflamewar was denn nu richtig is, und dann wird dieses interassante Thema nacher noch geschlossen. Wenns dir so wichtig ist der Welt mitzuteilen wie du es richtig findest, schreibs in deine Sig.



Ich hasse Korinthenkacker und Rechtschreibfanatiker, ABER:
Es ist besser, wenn es Leute gibt, die auf ne saubere Rechtschreibung achten, als zu wissen, dass der Rest der Menschheit in einer Gossensprache verenden und plötzlich an jeder Straßenecke ein anderer Dialekt gesprochen wird o.O

Von daher ist das schon ok so, man lernt schließlich draus. Trotzdem sind die Leute die einen drauf hinweisen Verwandte von Hans, aber man braucht sie^^


----------



## MR_CH (24. September 2009)

Ich finde es komisch, dass...

beim Boss in Zul'Farak, der den Schlüssel für die Käfige dropt, genau der Spieler den Schlüssel bekam der gerade nen disc hatte und wir die Ini nochmals beginnen konnten.

man aus keiner Schlacht Narben davonträgt.

es unendliche Tränke gibt.

Spieler nach dem Respawn in einem BG gleich wider der gegnerischen Fraktion in die Arme springen und wider am Ausgangspunkt landen....

es anscheinend in Feuerspots, Voidzones, ect. gemütlich ist....

hier im thread eine Person sich über leute lustig macht die daily schreiben, obwohl es vollkommen korrekt ist.


----------



## Gaueko (24. September 2009)

Moin, 

Also...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1) Wenn ich als WL Zerstörerische Reichweite skille - wieso wird seit Classic-Zeiten die Reichweite von Schattenbrand nicht erhöht?
2) Wieso kann ich in Dalaran Menschliche Magier nach dem Weg fragen und verstehe sie? -> Genau so wie: WIeso verstehe ich, was Tirion in PDK von sich gibt?
3) Wieso entwickelt sich so gut wie alles was im /1 -Channel gesagt wird zu einem flame war!?
4) Wieso jammern alle über WoW aber jeder spielt weiter?

Ja... das wars im großen und ganzen auch schon.


----------



## Schnatti (24. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Das die kinder in sw den ganzen tag rumrennen und sich um die puppe streiten



Du hast keine Kinde roder? *fg*
_Das is meine Puppi...*Bäm*.....Maaaaaaaammiiiiiii_


----------



## Crystania (24. September 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Du hast keine Kinde roder? *fg*
> _Das is meine Puppi...*Bäm*.....Maaaaaaaammiiiiiii_



Er hat eindeutig keine Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dylvan (24. September 2009)

WoW besteht aus 3 Buchstaben.
Bis jetzt gibt es 2 Erweiterungen.
Wenn die nächste rauskommt, gibt es genau so viele WoW-Erweiterungen, wie "WoW" Buchstaben hat!!!


----------



## Tamaecki (24. September 2009)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Also, in diesem Thread solltet ihr einfach mal hineinschreiben was ihr ein wenig merkwürdig (sollte teilweise lustig sein^^) an WoW (und allem was dazugehört) findet.
> 
> Mir sind da zwei sachen aufgefallen..
> 
> ...



dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerdic (24. September 2009)

...dass mein kleiner worgwelpe so große fußspuren hat wie mein Frostwolf.
...daß ich mal den Zauber auf humaniode anwenden denn nicht denn wieder ja und ich ihn eine Zeit lang sofort zaubern konnte (z.B. Exorzismus)
...das ich wenn ich durch denn anderen Eingang von pdc/pdk gehe mejr rein passen unde andere bosse kommen
...daß ich so stundenlang schwimmen könnte aber wenn ich merh als paar m von einem kontinent weg bin verrecke vor "erschöpfung"
...wenn man bestimmte erfolge macht das irgendein typ dir dafür einflugmount per post schickt
...das ich zig mal trinken und/oder essen kann(gegebenen falls auch flasks), aber wenn ich einen heiltrank/manatrank trinke 2 min nachdem kampf warten muss ich einen neuen trinken kann


----------



## vanelle (24. September 2009)

Ich finds merkwürdig das in ony 10er in der *Tasche voller Edelsteine* in wahrheit nur ein Edelstein is


----------



## baumthekaito (24. September 2009)

ich finds komisch das man bei nem headshot von nem hunter nich instead dead is


----------



## JTR (24. September 2009)

blooooooody schrieb:


> das die U-Bahn durch das Meer fährt, dabei fährt es nur durch ein berg



das ist ein see^^


----------



## Nobol (25. September 2009)

Kurz eine Ergänzung zur Diskussion auf Seite 7 oder 8 (?), ob es daylie oder oder daily heisst. Laut leo.de beudetet "täglich" "daily":

http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=...h&relink=on

b2topic: Bei Gnomen, die z.B. Thunderfury tragen, reicht die Waffe bis in den Boden rein. Die müssten doch hängen bleiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willtaker (25. September 2009)

ich findes es merkwürdig, dass die hälfte der spieler jeden satz im chat mit ^^ beendet


----------



## SeelenGeist (25. September 2009)

Willtaker schrieb:


> ich findes es merkwürdig, dass die hälfte der spieler jeden satz im chat mit ^^ beendet


Das ist an WoW Merkwürdig? Dann lad dir ja kein MSN, ICQ usw. runter... dort sind die alle nämlich nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotel (25. September 2009)

Merkwürdig an WoW finde ich...


...dass es Spieler gibt die sogenanntes eRP, auch erotic role play genannt, betreiben.
...dass ich nach 100 Laiben Brot und 200 Einheiten Wasser weder kotzen muss, noch fett werde, geschweige denn aufs Klo in der brennenden Steppe oder in GrizHils muss.
...dass es Menschen gibt, welche WoW als ihre Religion bezeichnen.
...dass über das Prinzip des Würfelsystems in WoW rechnerische Studien existieren.
...dass quasi 11 Milionen Menschen fast täglich immer wieder beinahe das gleiche tun und dafür einen dreistelligen Betrag pro Jahr bezahlen.
...dass viele männliche Spieler sich als weibliches Wesen geben mit der Begründung, dass dies "männlich" ist
...dass Undercity seit langer Zeit "Unterstadt" heisst und der Uebersetzungsverantwortliche bei Blizzard immer noch einen Job hat
...dass Jamba das typische Murloc-Gurgeln noch nicht als Klingelton anbietet.

Die anderen ungefähr 5000 Punkte erspar ich dir.

So long
Rotel


----------



## bilibishere (25. September 2009)

Das Nachtelfen die Klasse "Magier" bei Cata wieder verwenden dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne, find eig nich wirklich was merkwürdig, ausser das man zig mal krepieren kann, und man nach paar sekunden wieder lebt, sowas waär schon toll *-*


btw, he Kinq_Alexx.. wo wohnstn im 22?^^ wohn auch im 22 xDD


----------



## lyandris (25. September 2009)

...., dass man dafür belohnt wird etwas auf eine dumme und umständliche weise zu erledigen (erfolge)
..., dass ein händler einem jeden unsinn abkauft und dabei nicht pleite geht?
..., dass etwa 40 menschen in einem dorf mit nur einer barracke wohnen (westfall?) 
die strategische lage vieler orte in wow. wenn man zb seenhain einfach auf der anderen seite des sees  bauen würde, hätten sie weniger probleme mit den orks XD

oder zb die orkfestung auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel. sie bauen eine basis unterhalb des lagers des feines? wo macht das sinn? wer ist deren militärischer berater?

..., dass sturmwind und oggrimmar anscheinend unendlich viele soldaten am schwarzen portal verfeuern.
..., dass obwohl die probleme durch 11 millionen menschen bereits bewältigt wurden die npcs immer noch bedürfnisse haben.


dass ich schlingendornseiten am ganz im süden finde obwohl er ganz im norden steht? was fürn wind war das bitte?


----------



## Deathknight3 (25. September 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> ...dass es Menschen gibt, welche WoW als ihre Religion bezeichnen.


 made my day echt jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt

ich finde merkwürdig

... dass die kette mit gegenstandsstufe 245 die man als questbelohnung von onyxias kopf bekommt nicht besser ist als die aus pdc hc
... dass die mobs im neuen ony immer noch unverwüstliches leder liegen lassen
... dass man kaelthas 2 mal killen kann
... dass onyxias als man sie zu 40 machen musste 5 mal weniger leben hat als zu 10.
... dass die trash mobs im neuen ony fast soviel hp wie ony früher haben
... dass Kul der Tollkühne jeden tag aufs neue gefangen wird
... dass kiljaeden welten zerstören kann aber nicht mal aus nem brunnen kommt
... dass kaelthas den phönix droppt und nicht der phönix selbst
... dass man netherdrachen nicht in nethersturm erhält
... dass varimathras immer noch in uc nach der wrathgate questline is
... dass pets nich verrecken bei saphirons frostkügelchen da, sartharion feuerwand usw


usw...


----------



## Grushdak (25. September 2009)

Ich find es merkwürdig, daß so viele Spieler meinen -
sie verkaufen im AH das NonplusUltra für mehrere Tausend Gold -
obwohl es nur paar Gold wert ist.

Und genau das ist es oft auch nur ...

gn8


----------



## yobe (25. September 2009)

Ich finde es seltsam dass,

- gnomewarris beim wirbelwind/ todeskreisel nicht aus der balance kommen
- gnome anscheinend nicht so tolle ingis sind, wenn sogar n n811 n roboschreiter zusammenbauen kann, wenn er die bedienungsanleitung bekommt
- NACHTelfen sich auch am TAG unsichtbar machen können
- untote zwar humanoide und untote fressen können, aber keine tiere und riesen
- nefarius jetzt in dieser sekune seit wohl 2 jahren damit beschäftigt is vael richtig zu korumpiern, aber es erst packt wenn wir vor ihm stehn
- ragnaros noch immer sagt, *zu früh*
- schurken äxte benutzen dürfen und natürlich als *meuchler* dickes need auf pdk äxte haben
- melees, die nur das softhitcap haben immer vorm boss stehn (besonders bei drachen)
- man malygos besiegt, aber nichts geschiet (isser nich der behüter der magie oder so?)
- es TROLL druiden geben wird (das is das schlimmste davon)
- leute mit ULDUAR eq, teilweise zu nappig für ULDUAR sind
- movement noch immer kein begriff ist
- kel thuzad bluten kann
- arthas zuerst sein naxx in die öpl schickt, wo 40 60er sie plätten, er sie dann nach norend schickt wo 10 80er sie plätten (meist)
- tauren druiden, immer einen grünen proto fliegen
- eine DOPPELLÄUFIGEschrotflinte nur 1 schuss auf einmal abfeuert und die munition sich scheinbar reinportet
- bei banken immer GOLD usw sieht, man aber kein gold lagern kann^^
- arthas in hdz 4 zu mal`ganis sagt: *NUr wir beide SONST NIEMAND*

- E T C!!


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (25. September 2009)

Trinitix schrieb:


> Mir fällt da spontan eins ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Raptor Boss aus ZG^^


----------



## Darkblood-666 (25. September 2009)

> - Dazu find ichs äußerst merkwürdig (und das ist ernst gemeint), wie im nächsten Addon storytechnisch die Kombination Nachtelf - Magier funktionieren soll. Die Jungs und Mädels müssten doch aus der Katastrophe beim Brunnen der Ewigkeit gelernt haben und der arkanen Magie absolut ablehnend gegenüberstehen? Seitdem sind sie ja auf dem Öko-Trip unsure.gif



Naja es haben auch nicht alle Menschen aus dem Unglück in Chernobyl gelernt, Atomkraftwerke gibt es immernoch.
Genauso wie es immernoch Atomwaffen gibt usw.

Die Sache mit den Gnomen und den Waffen die doppelt so gross sind kann man auch erklären wenn man sich mal im Tierreich umsieht, ich denke da an Ameisen z.B.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (25. September 2009)

Kyun schrieb:


> Merkwürdig find ich, dass es nur ungefähr 4 Toiletten im ganzen Spiel gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt nicht! In den westlichen Pestländern gibts Plumpsklos. In einem ist sogar ein Ghul eingesperrt. Eine weitere Toilette mit integriertem Questgeber steht in Brennenden Schlucht. Außerdem gibt es in den Standardsiedlungen (egal auf welcher Welt, Rathäuser, Gasthäuser entstammen ja einer einzigen Blaupause <--- auch komisch) immer diese 1 m²-Holzdixi-Klos, beispielsweise im Südosten vom Nethersturm.


----------



## Moktheshock (25. September 2009)

Mage_Collina schrieb:


> merkwürdig ist, dass, egal ob ein tank einen mob markiert oder nicht, mindestens ein dd genau auf den anderen mob kloppt ;-)



man will ja nicht die mühe des tanks der makiert hat zu nichte machen^^


----------



## Topfkopf (25. September 2009)

Willtaker schrieb:


> ich findes es merkwürdig, dass die hälfte der spieler jeden satz im chat mit ^^ beendet



ich gehör auch dazu, mir liegen smileys halt nicht^^ 

Was ich auch merkwürdig finde ist das es keine ingame werbung gibt, wie zum beispiel:

Thrall sagt: Kämpft tapfere Orks, kämpft und benutzt nacher Rexona for Men.

oder werbeschilder in inis oder sowas^^ Wäre doch eigentlich die Werbefläche, einfacher kann man 12 millionen Menschen doch nicht erreichen ;P


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. September 2009)

ja ne is klar und vorm raid kommt dann die TV-Movie Werbung.."ich hab keie Zeit"

nee lass mal stecken


----------



## Kaldy (25. September 2009)

Verstümmler schrieb:


> ich finds merkwürdig dass jede Nacht Vollmond ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt, wo du es sagst... stimmt. Und auch recht selten bewölkt...^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. September 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Thrall sagt: Kämpft tapfere Orks, kämpft und benutzt nacher Rexona for Men.



Vor allem weil Thrall Werbung machen würde für: Rexona for *Men* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (25. September 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Merkwürdig an WoW finde ich...
> 
> 
> ...dass es Spieler gibt die sogenanntes eRP, auch erotic role play genannt, betreiben.
> [...]



Rofl...ich sollte mal auf nen RP-Realm gehen, hab schon immer gewusst ich verpass was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sachen gibt´s...


----------



## Gartarus (25. September 2009)

Geschmack ist Taure!


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

ich finds komisch das jedes mal wenn ich ins schlingendorntal rein komm es anfängt zu regnen...
blizzard nen erfolg gemacht hat damit die arena von gurubashi von keinem unter 80 betreten werden sollte(instant kill  von nem 80gerausser man hat ne gute zeit erwischt)

Das manche menschen einen sonnenaccount und manche einen schattenaccount (oder wie ich nen bc account siehe erfahrungsbericht von damokles) bekommen

das man extrem lange die luft anhalten kann.. btw das die rüstungen nich alle rosten... alles perlentaucher?

das sich die wüsten nicht weiter ausbreiten... sahara wird ja auch größer

dass das ausreisen von blümchen ne halbe ewigkeit dauert


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> ...dass es Spieler gibt die sogenanntes eRP, auch erotic role play genannt, betreiben.


ok was zur hölle ist das?


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

<- grinst breit so was ähnliches wie cyber sex das is wirklich nich nett
     hatte gestern die ersten *unabsichtlichen* erfahrungen damit... da hat mich einer angeschrieben er wär total geil und so nen mistXD 
     hab von dem dann erfahren das er wow zum sex chat benutzt


----------



## FritzHaarmann (25. September 2009)

Feuerbälle unter Wasser ?!?!?


----------



## Potpotom (25. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok was zur hölle ist das?


Na was könnte das wohl sein?


----------



## Bloddcrasher (25. September 2009)

Finde auch Seltsam das Ich mein Pferd oder meinen Tiger(Finde auch seltsam das man auf einem tiger reiten kann^^) immer in meinem kleinen rucksack dabei habe : D


----------



## Xeradex (25. September 2009)

Ich finde es sehr merkwürdig das in der gesammten WoW-Welt die übelsten Helden rumrennen. Wir treten den fiesesten Mobs in den Arsch und hauen uns jeden Tag mit den krassesten Legendären Waffen und mächtigsten Zauber um auf Kopf. Aber sobald wir vor einer kleinen niedlichen Truhe oder Holztür stehen, und keinen Shclüssel haben, ist schluss. Das geht mir echt nicht in den Kopf.

BTW: Absolut geiles Thema was heir angesprochen wurde...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokawaki (25. September 2009)

1. Das Basilisken in den meisten Fällen nicht Ihr Hirn für dir Q dropen.
2. Das man beim Sammeln von Trollohren auffällig viel Trolle ohne Ohren findet.


----------



## Drop-Dead (25. September 2009)

BlueMode schrieb:


> diese unterschwelligen botschaften beim geistheiler
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3U_Klp-_tk



is ja gruselig Oo


----------



## Potpotom (25. September 2009)

Xeradex schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr merkwürdig das in der gesammten WoW-Welt die übelsten Helden rumrennen. Wir treten den fiesesten Mobs in den Arsch und hauen uns jeden Tag mit den krassesten Legendären Waffen und mächtigsten Zauber um uns werfen. Aber sobald wir vor einer kleinen niedlichen Truhe oder Holztür stehen, und keinen Shclüssel haben, ist schluss. Das geht mir echt nicht in den Kopf.


Hrhrhr... da stimme ich mal zu, sehr merkwürdig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Mojo (25. September 2009)

Ich finds komisch das Tauren und Trolle als Skelette keine Hörner/Hauer haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## FermiParadoxon (25. September 2009)

Ich finds komisch, dass Questmobs die Items erst dabeihaben, wenn man selber die entsprechende Quest bekommen hat. Verstecken sie diese ansonsten? Oder wissen wir einfach nicht wonach wir suchen müssen? *akte x musik*


----------



## Kiefa (25. September 2009)

das man tauren nich kürschnern kann


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok was zur hölle ist das?




wenn die Bienchen mit den Blümchen Schweinkram chatten !


----------



## Gartarus (25. September 2009)

Das man mit dem Lavagreifer nicht in Lava greifen kann.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. September 2009)

Das man mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit fällt.


----------



## Mindadar (25. September 2009)

Das die Köpfe der drachen die man erlegt hat(ony etc)  in og hängen und paar stunden später wieder verschwinden....sind die orcs so hungrig?


----------



## MasterXoX (25. September 2009)

Finds merkwürdig....

-dass man ned erschöpft beim ganzen laufen
-dass das Mount ausm nichts kommt
-das man ganz viele mounts mit sich tragen kann
-das man ganz viele pets mit sich tragen kann
-das Zwerge selten besoffen sind
-das ich schon drölfzigmillionmal Van Cleef gekillt hab
-das man mit Rüstung schwimmen kann


----------



## BlackSun84 (25. September 2009)

Ich wundere mich nur über miese Droppraten. Wölfe ohne Felle, Trolle ohne Ohren oder Murlocs ohne Gehirne - bei vielen Spielern wäre das noch logisch zu erklären, aber Murlocs sollten doch einen Denkapparat haben.Außerdem ist es amüsant, dass Onyxia mittlerweile schonmal dreimal wiederbelebt wurde. Erst wurde sie von uns Spielern getötet, dann Retcon durch Varian Wrynn und jetzt ist sie spieltechnisch - nicht storytechnisch!- wieder da.


----------



## Æxodus (25. September 2009)

Hammster schrieb:


> Ich find es komisch wie sich mobs sich verhalten wenn man einen von ihnen killt ,weil wenn man z.B nen Defias killt und dann ein anderer kommt und seinen Kammeraden tod auf dem Boden sieht dieser so tut als ob nix wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja genau das find ich auch merkwürdig. Es sollte doch so sein, dass wenn du einen Mob killst und dann den nächsten pullst, der dann seinen Kameraden tot da liegen sieht und dann im selben Moment auf die Knie fällt und in Tränen ausbricht ^^. Oder noch besser heulend einen Wutanfall bekommt und dir dann mit doppelter härte versucht die Fresse zu pollieren. Er schafft das natürlich net und deshalb pullst du munter weiter und der 3 sieht dann seine beiden Kameraden da liegen der jedoch zum Berserker wird und noch härter zu schlägt. Der schafft es jedoch auch net dich weg zunuken. Beim 10 Mob angekommen sieht der dann seine 9 Kameraden da liegen und dreht völlig am Rad wird dabei 20 Meter Gross und verpasst dir so einen Roundhousekick das sogar Chuck Norris vor Neid erblassen würde, sprich er onehitet dich. Man sowas fehlt echt in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Æxo

Edith: Ich find es merkwürdig, dass der Olga die in Silbermond ihrem kleinen Roboter nonstop hinterherläuft :

1. noch nicht die Puste ausgegangen ist

2. Sie Ihn einfach nicht zu fassen bekommt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krabamboli (25. September 2009)

das ich in Brunnhildar verwandelt werde , es aussieht als würde mein Flugtier sich vor Angst in meinen allerwertesten verdrücken und ich zum danke meinen Titel für den Zeitraum des Überflugs verliere. Man das ist doch auch so schon peinlich lass mir doch wenigstens den Titel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ich schon 100000000000  Eier bei den Orakeln gekauft habe und da immer nur Madenhackerjung drin sind. 

Das Arthas in Stratholm immer schreit nur wir beide und dann doch alle helfen müssen.

Das die Horde immer auf den Dächern sitzt und ich bis heute nicht weis wie verdammt noch mal sind die da hoch gekommen.

Das es keinen Stört das aus wen es heißt Liebe liegt in der Luft alle das ganze Jahr über  stinken.


----------



## PalaBubble (25. September 2009)

1. Dass die Fußabdrücke von meim Protodrache kleiner sind als die von meiner Blutelfe.
2. Dass die Tiefenbahn durchs Wasser fährt, obwohl zwischen SW und IF weder ein Meer noch ein See liegt.
3. Dass die Bücher von dem Erfolg "Höheres Studium" verschwinden nachdem sie von jemand gelesen wurden.
4. Dass alle Charaktere als Erwachsene geboren werden.
5. Dass man 25 Euro zahlt und dann der Charakter auf einmal einer anderen Rasse angehört.
6. Dass Worgen ne neue Rasse statt ner neuen Klasse werden. Des sin doch eig Menschen die halt zum Werwolf/Worg werden, was jeder anderen Rasse auch widerfahren könnte.
7. Dass Blutelfen bis Cataclysm keine Krieger spsieln können. Ich mein es kann sich ja wohl jeder ne Waffe schnappen un damit andere verprügeln.
8. Dass Krieger ZWEIHANDwaffen mit EINER Hand tragen können.
Und noch haufenweise anderes Zeugs was mit grad net einfällt.


----------



## Padawurminator (25. September 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> Das man mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit fällt.



Nunja, wenn er anfangs beschleunigen würde wäre das so ok. Fällt man tief genug wird die Geschwindigkeit nämlich durch den Luftwiderstand tatsächlich konstant.


----------



## Millencolin (25. September 2009)

ich finds schlichtweg komisch wen ein spieler in dalara JEDEN tag leute als hartz 4 deppen beschimpft ( 2 stunden täglich )
er schon mindestens 300 tickets wegen beleidigun ( ja er wird immer persönlich und greift jeden an der im channel mitschreibt )

und er trotzdem nach 6 monaten noch da ist. ...........


----------



## $n4re (25. September 2009)

-Ja, das mit Grizzlyhüel-neben-Drachenöde find ich auch merkwürdig oO
-dass es keine Menschen Jäger gibt
-dass am anderen Ende des dunklen Portals (scherbenwelt) riesige monster gegen n paar Horlder bzw. Allys kämpfen und ständig sterben und wiederbelebt werden oO


----------



## Lightsaver (25. September 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> /doublefacepalm
> 
> es heißt daylie ^^
> normalerweise wird "y" zu "ie" wenn auf "y" ein konsonant folgt.
> ...




/triplefacepalm to myself !!

so...habe die ausnahmen vergessen ^^ taglüge ergibt nunmal echt keinen sinn =P


----------



## numisel (25. September 2009)

Dass wenn die Allianz Ogrimmar angreift, die nicht einfach die 10 hintereinander angebrachten, schmiedeeisernen Massivtore mit Spitzen unten dran runterlassen.

Dass Thrall aus eben dieser sicheren Stadt im nächsten Addon entführt wird - und das bei jedem Goblin, der neu startet.

Dass ich ein Kodo und einen Wolf in meinem Rucksack habe, der Wolf aber nicht das Kodo, oder den Widder oder eines der kleineren Tiere frisst.

Dass ich mehrere Drachen im Rucksack habe, aber immer noch Platz, um mehr reinzustopfen.

Dass Tauren genausoviel zu essen brauchen wie Gnome (da sind drei Mägen Unterschied)

Dass Druiden überhaupt wach und nicht im Smaragdgrünen Traum gefangen sind.

Dass wir die Welt schon zigtausendmal von irgendwelchen Gefahren gerettet haben, sie es aber trotzdem immer wieder, meist wöchentlich, schafft, sich wieder in Gefahr zu bringen.

Dass sich Bosse wie Ragnaros, Illidan, Kil'Jaeden, Arthas, Sartharion und all die anderen nicht zusammentun, um die Welt zu vernichten (mal ehrlich, wer hätte da noch eine Chance?).

Dass es keine Wachen der Sterblichen Völker am Hyjal gibt, sondern Dämonen, die da rumstreunen. Der Baum ist zwar am regenerieren, aber lassen wir die Dämonen ruhig ein Portal für Sargeras draus bauen, es wird bestimmt nicht so schlimm...

Dass wen nwir an einem Boss in HdZ oder sonstwo wipen, der immer noch da steht, auf uns wartet, und nicht damit weitermacht, die Welt zu vernichten.


Edit: Cool, der 100. Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Déeziz (25. September 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott !!!
> 
> Eine Verschwörung?
> 
> ...



sw heist auch sunwell ?^^


----------



## Topfkopf (25. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Vor allem weil Thrall Werbung machen würde für: Rexona for *Men*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok, dann halt Rexona for *ork* ;P 

Ich finds auch komisch das der Briefträger von meinem Main in dala bis zu meinem Twink in SW nur 1 sekunde, aber zu leuten die vielleicht neben mir stehen eine Stunde braucht. 
Und ich finds komisch das es dem Mädchen in SW noch nicht gelungen ist dem Jungen ihre Puppe wieder abzunehmen (die beiden kids die da rumrennen und das mädchen ruft immer "GIB MIR MEINE PUPPE!!!") 

Und nebenbei gesagt ich finds sehr merkwürdig das es im RL überall MC donalds filialen gibt aber in der Welt of Warcraft nicht. 

Und zu guter letzt: Ich finds komisch das in der Deutschen WoW version alle NPC´s die dämlichen Deutschen Namen haben, Sturmgrimm statt Stormrage, Prachtmeer statt Proudmoor usw.


----------



## Bremgor (25. September 2009)

Mir fällt gerade noch was ein:
Das man bei der rettungsq in feste Wintergarde( oder wie heißt die festung unter naxxramas?) die geretteten zu den männlichen Rettern immer sagen: Danke Held*IN !*


----------



## Irmeli (25. September 2009)

Ich finde es komisch, dass Magier und Hexer mit Messern rumlaufen, sie aber nicht gebrauchen!
Wie wärs mit einem Zauberstäbchen (einhand), das sie auch beim Zaubern verwenden?

Ich finde es komisch, dass Hexer nicht ein eigenes Flugmount besitzen --> einen Besen!

Ich finde es komisch, wenn eine Landschildkröte schneller schwimmen kann, aber kaum zu Lande vorwärts kommt (erstaunlicherweise kann sie nicht fliegen)!


----------



## Balord (25. September 2009)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Ich finde es komisch, wenn eine Landschildkröte schneller schwimmen kann, aber kaum zu Lande vorwärts kommt (erstaunlicherweise kann sie nicht fliegen)!



Schildkröten können aber generell schneller schwimmen als laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt.: Ich find es merkwürdig, das haufenweise Leute beauftragt werden den Kopf einer Person zu besorgen, und diesen dann auch alle bekommen und dafür bezahlt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (25. September 2009)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Ich finde es komisch, wenn eine Landschildkröte schneller schwimmen kann, aber kaum zu Lande vorwärts kommt!


Ich mag mich irren, aber gilt das in der Realität nicht auch? Gute Schwimmer aber gaaaaanz schlechte Läufer.


----------



## Sausage (25. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok was zur hölle ist das?



"oh holder Gnom, ich hoffe, dass dein Glied propotional größer als dein Körper ist" *von irgendwem aus dem Forum klau, da er zu faul zu suchen und den link zu posten ist*


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (25. September 2009)

Das dein Charakter durchgehend rennt. Mann könnte mit seinem char durch ganz Azeroth,nordend und die Scherbe laufen der würd nicht schlappmachen. Diese Ausdauer beneide ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (25. September 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Und ich finds komisch das es dem Mädchen in SW noch nicht gelungen ist dem Jungen ihre Puppe wieder abzunehmen (die beiden kids die da rumrennen und das mädchen ruft immer "GIB MIR MEINE PUPPE!!!")



Das machen die seid fünf jahren oO


----------



## Irmeli (25. September 2009)

@alle Schildkröte-Fans

Leider ist ist es nicht so, dass Landschildkröten schneller schwimmen können als laufen, da sie kaum schwimmen!

P.S. Ein Wasserschildkrötenzüchter, erfahren seit 30 Jahren!

@vushiTanksPDK stört mich auch!


----------



## Kaltunk (25. September 2009)

Dass ich gegen Kopflose raptoren kämpfe, weil ich keine droppe.


----------



## Irmeli (25. September 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> Dass ich gegen Kopflose raptoren kämpfe, weil ich keine droppe.



????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lauros (25. September 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> Dass ich gegen Kopflose raptoren kämpfe, weil ich keine droppe.



Was ins deutsche übersetzt soviel bedeuten soll wie:

"Das ich ständig gegen Raptoren kämpfe welche anscheinend Kopflos durch die Gegend laufen, da nach ihrem Tod kein Kopf an/in deren Leiche gefunden werden kann."


----------



## Irmeli (25. September 2009)

ach so!


----------



## Lauros (25. September 2009)

BtW:

Finde komisch, dass ich mit meinem Flugmount langsamer nach unten fliegen, als fallen kann.


----------



## Irmeli (25. September 2009)

Fliegst du, oder fällst du?


----------



## NoxActor (25. September 2009)

Lauros schrieb:


> BtW:
> 
> Finde komisch, dass ich mit meinem Flugmount langsamer nach unten fliegen, als fallen kann.



Wieso?

Das Flugmount "fliegt" ja, und fällt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lauros (25. September 2009)

NoxActor schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Das Flugmount "fliegt" ja, und fällt nicht.
> 
> ...



Ok, warum kann es nach unten trotz Flügelschlag langsamer fliegen als eigentlich fallen müsste?


----------



## Potpotom (25. September 2009)

Lauros schrieb:


> Ok, warum kann es nach unten trotz Flügelschlag langsamer fliegen als eigentlich fallen müsste?


Weil es durch den Flügelschlag Auftrieb erzeugt? Nur sone Vermutung.


----------



## NoxActor (25. September 2009)

Lauros schrieb:


> Ok, warum kann es nach unten trotz Flügelschlag langsamer fliegen als eigentlich fallen müsste?



Luftwiederstand? xDDD

Nee kA, ist doch eig Latte^^


----------



## Prof. (25. September 2009)

wenn man mit einem flugmount quasi auf direktem weg runter fliegt und mit den flügeln schlägt ist dieser "auftrieb" unnütz da der vogel so fliegt 
|
V

und der "auftrieb" so geht

->

folglich müsste das eigentlich schneller nach unten als nach oben...


ich finde es merkwürdig das arthas zuguckt wie wir vor seiner tür trainieren um ihn zu besiegen.


----------



## Irmeli (25. September 2009)

@Potpotom

Vielleicht vemutest du das Richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irmeli (25. September 2009)

@Prof.

Da haste recht, aber nicht = freier Fall


----------



## Sausage (25. September 2009)

Weil dein dicker Flederwisch von Flugtier durch seine vergleichsweise große Fläche (vorallem dank der Flügel) etwas Auftrieb erzeugt, während man beim Fallen, wie es die WoW-Figuren tun (Die fallen ja, als stünden sie in der Luft) keinen bzw. kaum Auftrieb erzeugt. => Mensch = Stein, Flugtier = Holz.

Noch dazu "fliegt" dein Flugtier ja runter.. d.h. es bewegt die Flügel => Auftrieb.


----------



## Vertil (25. September 2009)

Ich finde es seltsam, dass ein berglöwe nen schlag von nem 2h hammer parieren kann (ist meinem tauren warri mal passiert)


----------



## Topfkopf (25. September 2009)

Prof. schrieb:


> ich finde es merkwürdig das arthas zuguckt wie wir vor seiner tür trainieren um ihn zu besiegen.



die arroganz der wow bosse^^


----------



## Komakomi (25. September 2009)

Wenn man die ersten 4 Buchstaben von Warcraft durch 4 andere ersezt und die anderen 4 wegstreicht heist des World of Bier o.O


----------



## zondrias (25. September 2009)

ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das alle gegner blind sind? man steht 30 meter vorm boss und der sieht dich nicht. du gehst einen schritt vor und die hölle geht los
habe im tooltip gelesen wie weit einem blinzeln vorwärts bringt, die strecke dan abgeschritten und errechnet das mein mage pro schritt 2,7 meter läuft...ich schaff 60cm pro schritt in etwa.
eigendlich ist azeroth ein kuhkaff. in ner halben stunde einmal durchgelaufen. probiert das mal im RL in ner halben Stunde einmal durch Europa.
finds seltsam das die figuren 2 komplette minuten in eiskaltem Wasser tauchen und dennoch 2 schwere grosshandschwerter blitzschnell durchs Wasser ziehen können.
Und wie passt mein Pferd in die Tasche, kleben meine Waffen am Rücken, kann ich gleichzeitig 50 Gegenstände tragen, passen grosse Rüstungsteile in den Briefschlitz, ist die Post schneller wie mein Fax.
Stellt sich auch die Frage ..stehen die Bosse in den Inis auch ohne Spieler den ganzen Tag dumm rum?
Wieso hat der der mein Schwert repariert einen sekunden lohn von 13 Gold, wiso gibt es Regen aber kein Wind, warum scheint in Sturmwind immer die Sonne, wieso gibts nur ein einziges Klo für tausende chars(zumindest ein benutzbares) und..wer füllt Klopapier nach?, was macht meine Figur wenn ich den PC ausmache,wieso gibts keine Delle im Boden wenn ich von ganz oben vom Greifen absteige?,warum hat Hogger 5 Tatzen und der Chef der Delfias 5 Köpfe?,wozu in aller Welt hebt mein Char Murloc augen auf?

Oje ich glaub die Liste wird endlos


----------



## Potpotom (25. September 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Wenn man die ersten 4 Buchstaben von Warcraft durch 4 andere ersezt und die anderen 4 wegstreicht heist des World of Bier o.O


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also damit könnte ich leben.


----------



## Saji (25. September 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> ich find 98% aller WoW Spieler ausserdem sehr merkwürdig....


Dickes fettes /sign! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

